# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Capital Hill Autonomous Zone

## Taylor

Some of you already know that I was born and raised in the Seattle area and even though I don't live in Seattle right now it's still my hometown and I love it. I've also been interested in and have been an advocate of the concepts of social anarchism for a while and so I am loving even more right now is what is happening right now in Cap Hill. It's a forming all inclusive co-op with a communal focus that excludes the systemic inequalities and force that brings down neighborhoods and divides people. I'm well aware that it will eventually be broken up either by the militarized police force or voluntarily whenever all the demands are met which would result in true action being taken by government to right wrongs, but until that day comes this is real courage by the people who are in that zone. Trump and his supporters will make this out to be domestic terrorism (it's not) and will talk about how scared people are and how dangerous the "occupiers" are but it's a lie. I know i'll be mocked and insulted on here (shocker) for my opinion but I dont care. This is how real change happens.

----------


## nonsqtr

Real change?  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Have you seen their list of "demands"?

Yeah, that's the first thing peaceful social anarchists do, is "demand" stuff from others.

What a crock of shit.  :Mad:

----------

GreenEyedLady (06-22-2020),JustPassinThru (06-11-2020),Kris P Bacon (06-11-2020),Lone Gunman (06-11-2020),NORAD (06-11-2020),NuYawka (06-12-2020),Physics Hunter (06-12-2020),potlatch (06-11-2020),RMNIXON (06-11-2020),zeke501 (06-12-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

It will be broken up or fall apart just like Occupy Wall Street. The lawless zone will continue to attract homeless, criminals, drug addicts, ect...taking full advantage of so called legit protesters of the commune.

Have Fun!  :Smiley20:

----------

East of the Beast (06-12-2020),Kris P Bacon (06-11-2020),Lone Gunman (06-11-2020),NORAD (06-11-2020),potlatch (06-11-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

the last time I passed thru Seattle it smelled like stale urine. I am pretty sure that has probably gotten a lot worse lately.

----------

Lone Gunman (06-11-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

> Have you seen their list of "demands"?
> 
> Yeah, that's the first thing peaceful social anarchists do, is "demand" stuff from others.



https://medium.com/@seattleblmanon3/...e-ddaee51d3e47


Where to begin?  :Facepalm:

----------

Lone Gunman (06-11-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

Wow, you got all the feel good buzz words down like "all inclusive".   Oh, except anyone that disagrees with them and they decide to beat to a pulp.

----------

East of the Beast (06-12-2020),Kris P Bacon (06-11-2020),Lone Gunman (06-11-2020),NORAD (06-11-2020),NuYawka (06-12-2020),potlatch (06-11-2020)

----------


## MedicineBow

> Some of you already know that I was born and raised in the Seattle area and even though I don't live in Seattle right now it's still my hometown and I love it. I've also been interested in and have been an advocate of the concepts of social anarchism for a while and so I am loving even more right now is what is happening right now in Cap Hill. It's a forming all inclusive co-op with a communal focus that excludes the systemic inequalities and force that brings down neighborhoods and divides people. I'm well aware that it will eventually be broken up either by the militarized police force or voluntarily whenever all the demands are met which would result in true action being taken by government to right wrongs, but until that day comes this is real courage by the people who are in that zone. Trump and his supporters will make this out to be domestic terrorism (it's not) and will talk about how scared people are and how dangerous the "occupiers" are but it's a lie. I know i'll be mocked and insulted on here (shocker) for my opinion but I dont care. This is how real change happens.


Change is going to happen,  but I don't believe you'll like it.

----------

East of the Beast (06-12-2020),JustPassinThru (06-11-2020),Kris P Bacon (06-11-2020),Lone Gunman (06-11-2020),MisterVeritis (06-13-2020),Montana (06-11-2020),NORAD (06-11-2020),NuYawka (06-12-2020),Pepper Belly (06-11-2020),Physics Hunter (06-12-2020),potlatch (06-11-2020),Rebel Yell (06-11-2020)

----------


## potlatch

I wish all of them could be shipped to another country so they'd find out how good they have it here. Moaners, groaners and do nothings who demand everything be 'given' to them. Since we can't ship them out, I wish all exit streets to that section of town would be blocked off and guarded so that no one could enter or exit for many weeks and no deliveries could be made. I guess turning off the power to that area would be a step too far, but it's a thought.

You think they're angry?  We are angry and reaching a danger point.


Adding;
I know they are blocking streets but they still go in and out. I mean they should be penned in there and all supplies stopped.

----------

Jim Scott (06-11-2020),Kris P Bacon (06-11-2020),Lone Gunman (06-11-2020),MedicineBow (06-13-2020),Montana (06-11-2020),NORAD (06-11-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> Some of you already know that I was born and raised in the Seattle area and even though I don't live in Seattle right now it's still my hometown and I love it. I've also been interested in and have been an advocate of the concepts of social anarchism for a while and so I am loving even more right now is what is happening right now in Cap Hill. It's a forming all inclusive co-op with a communal focus that excludes the systemic inequalities and force that brings down neighborhoods and divides people. I'm well aware that it will eventually be broken up either by the militarized police force or voluntarily whenever all the demands are met which would result in true action being taken by government to right wrongs, but until that day comes this is real courage by the people who are in that zone. Trump and his supporters will make this out to be domestic terrorism (it's not) and will talk about how scared people are and how dangerous the "occupiers" are but it's a lie. I know i'll be mocked and insulted on here (shocker) for my opinion but I dont care. This is how real change happens.


What do you think about the fact that its already built walls and has armed "protection"?



How about the wanna be rapper that is assaulting people there and acting as a warlord?

https://twitter.com/realchrisrufo/st...52156086599680

How about the fact that they are extorting business owners?

----------

East of the Beast (06-13-2020),GreenEyedLady (06-22-2020),Kodiak (06-11-2020),Kris P Bacon (06-11-2020),Lone Gunman (06-11-2020),NORAD (06-11-2020),potlatch (06-11-2020),RMNIXON (06-11-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

this is an example of simple trolling...post an op, and leave, never staying long enough to attempt to defend/explain their post...

this is just postulating...

----------

Brat (06-11-2020),East of the Beast (06-13-2020),Kodiak (06-11-2020),Kris P Bacon (06-11-2020),Lone Gunman (06-11-2020),MedicineBow (06-12-2020),NORAD (06-11-2020),NuYawka (06-12-2020),potlatch (06-11-2020),US Conservative (06-11-2020),zeke501 (06-12-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

Someone's got some splainin to do...

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-11-2020),Lone Gunman (06-11-2020),nonsqtr (06-11-2020),NORAD (06-11-2020),Sheldonna (07-01-2020)

----------


## TLSG

> I'm well aware that it will eventually be broken up either by the militarized police force or voluntarily whenever all the demands are met which would result in true action being taken by government to right wrongs,


Neither one will happen. They will destroy themselves once the food runs out and they turn on each other, which is to be expected from any so-called "socialist utopia". A wise man once said to never interrupt your enemy when he's making a mistake. Besides, what could those antifa brats possibly know about being self-sufficient? They rely on mommy and daddy's trust fund and can't get a job with their liberal arts degree. I give them a week at the most, and then they'll be crying to go back to their parents' basement.

----------

MisterVeritis (06-13-2020),Montana (06-11-2020),NuYawka (06-12-2020),Physics Hunter (06-12-2020)

----------


## Libhater

The only time I traveled to the Loony Left coast was to take my 9-week Army
(AIT) or Advanced Infantry Training course at Fort Lewis Seattle, Washington.

Thank GOD I don't have to and certainly would never want to visit that place
ever again knowing that the city of Seattle represents anti American anarchy.

And to see that communist blue state run by a couple of feckless chicken shit 
mayor and governor democrats who have nothing but contempt for their police
force is nothing but anti American to the core.

----------

East of the Beast (06-13-2020),Lone Gunman (06-11-2020),Sheldonna (07-01-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

> this is an example of simple trolling...post an op, and leave, never staying long enough to attempt to defend/explain their post...
> 
> this is just postulating...




Tay likes to drop in now and again to lecture on what a bunch of racist sexist bigots we are...............

But the topics usually make for very interesting discussion.  :Smiley20:

----------

JustPassinThru (06-11-2020),Kris P Bacon (06-11-2020),Lone Gunman (06-11-2020),NORAD (06-11-2020),Physics Hunter (06-12-2020),potlatch (06-11-2020),Rutabaga (06-11-2020),US Conservative (06-11-2020)

----------


## Rebel Yell

I read that the occupiers are already out of food.

----------

Physics Hunter (06-12-2020)

----------


## TLSG

> I read that the occupiers are already out of food.


Which means they'll probably run out of drugs soon, as well.

----------

Lone Gunman (06-11-2020),nonsqtr (06-11-2020)

----------


## NORAD

> this is an example of simple trolling...post an op, and leave, never staying long enough to attempt to defend/explain their post...
> 
> this is just postulating...

----------

Rutabaga (06-11-2020)

----------


## Katzndogz

> Neither one will happen. They will destroy themselves once the food runs out and they turn on each other, which is to be expected from any so-called "socialist utopia". A wise man once said to never interrupt your enemy when he's making a mistake. Besides, what could those antifa brats possibly know about being self-sufficient? They rely on mommy and daddy's trust fund and can't get a job with their liberal arts degree. I give them a week at the most, and then they'll be crying to go back to their parents' basement.


They won't run out of supplies because the mayor is making sure they have everything they want.  To them this is a Mao style cultural revolution.

----------

Lone Gunman (06-11-2020),NORAD (06-11-2020),RMNIXON (06-11-2020),US Conservative (06-11-2020)

----------


## NORAD

> Some of you already know that I was born and raised in the Seattle area and even though I don't live in Seattle right now it's still my hometown and I love it. I've also been interested in and have been an advocate of the concepts of social anarchism for a while and so I am loving even more right now is what is happening right now in Cap Hill. It's a forming all inclusive co-op with a communal focus that excludes the systemic inequalities and force that brings down neighborhoods and divides people. I'm well aware that it will eventually be broken up either by the militarized police force or voluntarily whenever all the demands are met which would result in true action being taken by government to right wrongs, but until that day comes this is real courage by the people who are in that zone. Trump and his supporters will make this out to be domestic terrorism (it's not) and will talk about how scared people are and how dangerous the "occupiers" are but it's a lie. I know i'll be mocked and insulted on here (shocker) for my opinion but I dont care. This is how real change happens.


still waiting on recipes, my dear

----------

NuYawka (06-12-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

> I read that the occupiers are already out of food.




I expect some SOROS backed org will be dropping in supplies soon............


Remember crying guy from Occupy Wall Street?




Turns out he was a Spoiled Rich Trust Fund baby!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Lone Gunman (06-11-2020),NORAD (06-13-2020),potlatch (06-11-2020),US Conservative (06-11-2020)

----------


## Abbey

I told you, some time back,  @Taylor  is  an enemy.

 She proves  it  with every  post, she's a  liberal,  always  has  been,  always  will be,  some of  you are always  so quick to  defend  her, with ,"I think  she's  coming  around, " and similar .

 She is now,  here, showing  you all, exactly what  she is.....she's  TELLING  you, believe  her!

 I always  knew what  she was.

----------

Brat (06-11-2020),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (06-29-2020),Kris P Bacon (06-11-2020),Lone Gunman (06-11-2020),MisterVeritis (06-13-2020),Montana (06-11-2020),NuYawka (06-12-2020),Physics Hunter (06-12-2020),US Conservative (06-11-2020)

----------


## TLSG

> I told you, some time back,  @Taylor  is  an enemy.
> 
>  She proves  it  with every  post, she's a  liberal,  always  has  been,  always  will be,  some of  you are always  so quick to  defend  her, with ,"I think  she's  coming  around, " and similar .
> 
>  She is now,  here, showing  you all, exactly what  she is.....she's  TELLING  you, believe  her!
> 
>  I always  knew what  she was.


Her pic says it all. Reminds me of Julie from the '80s sitcom _Gimme a Break!_

----------


## TLSG

This thread at GLP says the police came and they all gave up. If so, they're lamer revolutionaries than Bernie.

https://www.godlikeproductions.com/f...age4422869/pg1

----------

Lone Gunman (06-11-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

A volunteer works security at an entrance to the so-called "Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone" on June 10, 2020 in Seattle, Washington. (Getty)





> *Speaking on the condition of anonymity because they are not authorized to discuss the unfolding situation, the official told Fox News some people living in the area -- which includes numerous bars, restaurants, businesses and private residences  -- have been "begging for help because they are not being allowed into their homes without ID."
> *
> Police have been told to stay away from the region unless there is a call to 911 for help.
> 
> *The official also added that leaders in the anti-cop zone are "starting to extort money from the local businesses within the border for 'protection.'"
> *
> Mckenzie Diamond, who lives in the Autonomous Zone," told Kiro 7 the experience has been "a bit stressful."
> 
> "Its like checking in with somebody to get into your own home, Diamond told the news outlet.  Just making it so people can get into their buildings. Keep the zone however they want, and move the fencing so people can go home."


https://www.foxnews.com/us/seattle-p...sses-extortion

----------

Lone Gunman (06-11-2020),US Conservative (06-11-2020)

----------


## Brat

GAH!   :Geez:

----------

Lone Gunman (06-11-2020)

----------


## TLSG

This also reminded me, didn't the leftist hippies set up a no-go zone in the Haight-Ashbury district in San Francisco around 1967? In just a few short years, they went bust due to the hard drugs, lack of funding, crime and infighting. The same thing will happen here, but at a much quicker rate. Like I said, give it another week and it'll be another Jonestown.

----------

Lone Gunman (06-11-2020),US Conservative (06-11-2020)

----------


## liberal_hack

> Some of you already know that I was born and raised in the Seattle area and even though I don't live in Seattle right now it's still my hometown and I love it. I've also been interested in and have been an advocate of the concepts of social anarchism for a while and so I am loving even more right now is what is happening right now in Cap Hill. It's a forming all inclusive co-op with a communal focus that excludes the systemic inequalities and force that brings down neighborhoods and divides people. I'm well aware that it will eventually be broken up either by the militarized police force or voluntarily whenever all the demands are met which would result in true action being taken by government to right wrongs, but until that day comes this is real courage by the people who are in that zone. Trump and his supporters will make this out to be domestic terrorism (it's not) and will talk about how scared people are and how dangerous the "occupiers" are but it's a lie. I know i'll be mocked and insulted on here (shocker) for my opinion but I dont care. This is how real change happens.


I'll gladly engage in discussion. What demands are being made? Of those demands that you will list, which MUST be met and which can be negotiated?

----------


## Montana

I will be happy when the military is brought in to wipe out the fools.

----------

Abbey (06-11-2020),Brat (06-11-2020),fortis (06-11-2020),MisterVeritis (06-13-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

the indians took alcatraz in the 60's...

the government said "ok"...

after the food/water ran out, the coast guard had to rescue them...


nothing new...

----------

Brat (06-11-2020),US Conservative (06-11-2020)

----------


## Taylor

> this is an example of simple trolling...post an op, and leave, never staying long enough to attempt to defend/explain their post...
> 
> this is just postulating...


Oh just stop.  I posted this and a few minutes later was asked to go run an errand with a friend so I left and even now Im riding in a car while I type this. Im not on this site all hours of the day like most of you are anyway which you know.

----------


## Taylor

> Real change? 
> 
> Have you seen their list of "demands"?
> 
> Yeah, that's the first thing peaceful social anarchists do, is "demand" stuff from others.
> 
> What a crock of shit.


Change usually is given by the people who are in power. Demands is what is called for.

----------

Foghorn (06-12-2020)

----------


## Taylor

> the last time I passed thru Seattle it smelled like stale urine. I am pretty sure that has probably gotten a lot worse lately.


Oh? Which part?

----------


## Abbey

> I'll gladly engage in discussion. What demands are being made? Of those demands that you will list, which MUST be met and which can be negotiated?


 That's  not how you  negotiate,  you don't  sieze 6 city blocks,  barricade  yourselves  in,  armed, with innocent  citizens  as hostages.

 The U.S isn't  supposed to  negotiate with  terrorists. 

 Their  demands  should not  be given  any consideration,  if they have  a bone to pick  with  the government,  they should have  gone  through  proper  channels. 

 To give  into  their  demands,  only serves to  reward them  for  what  they're  currently doing and,  opens the  door for  more  such behavior  in the future .

  Treat  the  terrorists,  like  terrorists.

----------

Brat (06-11-2020),Lone Gunman (06-11-2020),RMNIXON (06-11-2020)

----------


## Taylor

> Tay likes to drop in now and again to lecture on what a bunch of racist sexist bigots we are...............
> 
> But the topics usually make for very interesting discussion.


I didnt make this thread about any of you and I didnt single anybody out. It didnt take long for people here to make it personal though.

----------


## Taylor

> I read that the occupiers are already out of food.


Thats funny considering theyve been giving food to the homeless within the area.

----------


## Taylor

> still waiting on recipes, my dear


I dont know what you like to eat

----------


## jirqoadai

> That's  not how you  negotiate,  you don't  sieze 6 city blocks,  barricade  yourselves  in,  armed, with innocent  citizens  as hostages.
> 
>  The U.S isn't  supposed to  negotiate with  terrorists. 
> 
>  Their  demands  should not  be given  any consideration,  if they have  a bone to pick  with  the government,  they should have  gone  through  proper  channels. 
> 
>  To give  into  their  demands,  only serves to  reward them  for  what  they're  currently doing and,  opens the  door for  more  such behavior  in the future .
> 
>   Treat  the  terrorists,  like  terrorists.


Patty Hearst would beg to differ from you.

----------


## Taylor

> I told you, some time back,  @Taylor  is  an enemy.
> 
>  She proves  it  with every  post, she's a  liberal,  always  has  been,  always  will be,  some of  you are always  so quick to  defend  her, with ,"I think  she's  coming  around, " and similar .
> 
>  She is now,  here, showing  you all, exactly what  she is.....she's  TELLING  you, believe  her!
> 
>  I always  knew what  she was.


Ive never denied being a liberal. Ive denied being part of any political party, which Im not part of any party. The only movement Ive made known that I like and advocate for are aspects of social anarchism

----------


## Taylor

> I'll gladly engage in discussion. What demands are being made? Of those demands that you will list, which MUST be met and which can be negotiated?


They posted the demands.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Thats funny considering theyve been giving food to the homeless within the area.


Yes, it is funny.

Funny like the French Army.

There's a name for that:  MISMANAGEMENT OF RESOURCES.

Learn that term.  You're going to hear it a lot...as the bill comes due for all this borrowed and printed-up money to give food, shelter, cars and college to illegal aliens.

What's happening to this drug-fuzzed rap-star wannabee, is what will happen to a once-rich society once no one wants their IOUs and recognizes that the dollar is worthless.  It's taken decades; but it took us 180 years to build up solid credit and credibility.  Only taken a fifth of that time to take us to destitution; and now, the world is about to come to understand it.

Happy Destitution.

----------

Brat (06-11-2020),Lone Gunman (06-11-2020)

----------


## Jen

> Some of you already know that I was born and raised in the Seattle area and even though I don't live in Seattle right now it's still my hometown and I love it. I've also been interested in and have been an advocate of the concepts of social anarchism for a while and so I am loving even more right now is what is happening right now in Cap Hill. It's a forming all inclusive co-op with a communal focus that excludes the systemic inequalities and force that brings down neighborhoods and divides people. I'm well aware that it will eventually be broken up either by the militarized police force or voluntarily whenever all the demands are met which would result in true action being taken by government to right wrongs, but until that day comes this is real courage by the people who are in that zone. Trump and his supporters will make this out to be domestic terrorism (it's not) and will talk about how scared people are and how dangerous the "occupiers" are but it's a lie. I know i'll be mocked and insulted on here (shocker) for my opinion but I dont care. This is how real change happens.


I love Seattle too, @Taylor. Three of my four children live there and we lived on Kitsap Peninsula for 10 years.  Heaven on earth.  

But let me ask you a couple of questions.
This all-inclusive co-op. Does it use Seattle City power, water, sewage, and trash pick up?  
Is the expectation that it can use those things free? 
How will it pay for them?  

How does it plan on getting food to those hanging out there?  Is that expected to be free too?

I read on Facebook from a friend of mine who lives in West Seattle not far from this zone that homeless people made off with their food supply and they have "requested" that vegan meals be delivered.

I also see that there is a list of demands the people in this "commune" have made.  Such things as free college education in Washington State. What will be given in return for these demands?  The stolen property returned?  What do these people have to offer besides some land they are holding hostage?

I understand that since you don't live in Seattle you probably don't know the answers to these questions.  I am just giving you information so that you can think through what these people have done.  It may have been a good idea on paper, but it was an idea that was foolish to act upon.  It will become plain (if anyone is able to be honest) that their position that they can "take care of themselves" (see my link) is not sustainable unless someone else is paying the bills.

What it turns out to be is a bunch of kids living in their parents' basement (this time Seattle's basement) with their parents (Seattle) providing all the life-sustaining things (food, power, internet, water) and the kids somehow thinking they are "free and self-sustaining".
It is of course, fantasy.  

Here's my link for more information:

A look inside Seattle

----------

Abbey (06-11-2020),Big Bird (06-12-2020),Brat (06-11-2020),Daily Bread (06-11-2020),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (06-29-2020),GreenEyedLady (06-22-2020),gregonejeep (06-12-2020),Hillofbeans (06-11-2020),Kris P Bacon (06-11-2020),Lone Gunman (06-11-2020),NuYawka (06-12-2020),Rutabaga (06-11-2020),US Conservative (06-11-2020)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Hey Taylor, care to square this?

----------

Abbey (06-11-2020),Big Bird (06-12-2020),Brat (06-11-2020),Kodiak (06-11-2020),Lone Gunman (06-11-2020),NORAD (06-13-2020),NuYawka (06-12-2020),Physics Hunter (06-12-2020),US Conservative (06-11-2020)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Hey Taylor, care to square this?


Or this ----- >

----------

Abbey (06-11-2020),Brat (06-11-2020),Daily Bread (06-11-2020),fortis (06-11-2020),gregonejeep (06-12-2020),Jen (06-11-2020),Kodiak (06-11-2020),Lone Gunman (06-11-2020),MedicineBow (06-12-2020),RMNIXON (06-11-2020)

----------


## Jen

> Or this ----- >


Hey, @Kris P Bacon, that graffiti doesn't paint itself, ya know.

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (06-11-2020),Kris P Bacon (06-12-2020),Lone Gunman (06-12-2020),nonsqtr (06-11-2020),US Conservative (06-11-2020)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Some of you already know that I was born and raised in the Seattle area and even though I don't live in Seattle right now it's still my hometown and I love it. I've also been interested in and have been an advocate of the concepts of social anarchism for a while and so I am loving even more right now is what is happening right now in Cap Hill. It's a forming all inclusive co-op with a communal focus that excludes the systemic inequalities and force that brings down neighborhoods and divides people. I'm well aware that it will eventually be broken up either by the militarized police force or voluntarily whenever all the demands are met which would result in true action being taken by government to right wrongs, but until that day comes this is real courage by the people who are in that zone. Trump and his supporters will make this out to be domestic terrorism (it's not) and will talk about how scared people are and how dangerous the "occupiers" are but it's a lie. I know i'll be mocked and insulted on here (shocker) for my opinion but I dont care. This is how real change happens.


mocked and insulted. Yes, you will be able to wrap yourself up in the warm blanket of victimism. You people cannot sustain even 6 blocks of a city. Had you been able to, you people would have built yourself your own city away from the police and all that you despise instead of taking a part of the city that responsible people built. You people are derelicts.... like human termites....able to destroy but capable of building only a mound of shit. 

There ... Did you pee yourself from the good feeling of being mocked and insulted.  No doubt

----------

Brat (06-11-2020),JustPassinThru (06-11-2020),Lone Gunman (06-12-2020),NORAD (06-13-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

Place snipers on the rooftops around the 6 block area and take out anyone that appears to be directing with a head shot . Next get the remaining idiots with back packs and scarfs (I hate scarfs ) ,those are the weak followers and a careful shot to the upper torso should make the streets slippery as they bleed out . The remaining few at this point will be sliding on the blacktop amongst the body particles and blood that's draining into the gutter - the remaining can be wing shots ,just enough to make them realize we don't give a crap about their shallow lives and pathetic demands .

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-12-2020),Lone Gunman (06-12-2020),MisterVeritis (06-13-2020),Montana (06-11-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> I’ve never denied being a “liberal”. I’ve denied being part of any political party, which I’m not part of any party. The only movement I’ve made known that I like and advocate for are aspects of social anarchism


You're not only ignorant - you're also a fool that believes you have rights . What rights you do have are allowed by us as you aren't mature enough to gain respect from those that allowed you those rights . Keep it up and those 4 or 5 rights we were nice enough to hand to you may be taken back .

----------

Lone Gunman (06-12-2020),NORAD (06-13-2020),US Conservative (06-11-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

Protester shows perimeter view and stumbles on to a sign that reads "Cowards Hide Behind Their Guns" while announcer on speaker in background says, "The John Brown Gun Club is armed for your safety, they are on our side."

https://twitter.com/TransSpeciesDog/...rc=twsrc%5Etfw

----------

Daily Bread (06-12-2020),Lone Gunman (06-12-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

Anybody else notice teenage mutant ninja commie here has no sling?

Its like he's holding his AR this way because that's how it looks in video games.

----------

Big Bird (06-12-2020),Brat (06-11-2020),Kris P Bacon (06-12-2020),Lone Gunman (06-12-2020),Physics Hunter (06-12-2020)

----------


## Brat

> Anybody else notice teenage mutant ninja commie here has no sling?
> 
> Its like he's holding his AR this way because that's how it looks in video games.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Daily Bread (06-11-2020),Lone Gunman (06-12-2020),US Conservative (06-11-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

> I didnt make this thread about any of you and I didnt single anybody out. It didnt take long for people here to make it personal though.


You knew your Thread would get a reaction out of this Forum, so yes I assumed that was important.

However, I am more interested in your further claim to be a "Liberal" and a Social Anarchist. Do you think that compatible? 

Note I use the word liberal in the classical meaning, not someone who simply clings to leftist ideology and claims to be open minded and tolerant of other points of view when the opposite is self evident.

----------

Brat (06-11-2020),Daily Bread (06-11-2020),NORAD (06-13-2020)

----------


## Brat

> Originally Posted by *Taylor*  				 				I didn’t make this thread about any of you and I  didn’t single anybody out. It didn’t take long for people here to make  it personal though.


YOU, are the only forum member in my memory who has DECLARED herself as the enemy.  Get it now?

----------

Abbey (06-11-2020),Daily Bread (06-11-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Change usually is given by the people who are in power. Demands is what is called for.


From a bunch of young children who've never experienced any real adversity in their whole entire lives?

I don't think so.

There's a reason they call em snowflakes.

----------

Daily Bread (06-11-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Ive never denied being a liberal. Ive denied being part of any political party, which Im not part of any party. The only movement Ive made known that I like and advocate for are aspects of social anarchism


What a naive view.

The first hungry protester to come along is gonna steal your food. How you gonna handle that?

----------


## Taylor

> You knew your Thread would get a reaction out of this Forum, so yes I assumed that was important.
> 
> However, I am more interested in your further claim to be a "Liberal" and a Social Anarchist. Do you think that compatible? 
> 
> Note I use the word liberal in the classical meaning, not someone who simply clings to leftist ideology and claims to be open minded and tolerant of other points of view when the opposite is self evident.


i knew it would get a negative reaction since I'm literally the only person that posts here that isn't a trump supporter and conservative, but it doesn't mean it's not newsworthy or important or that I dont have a legitimate interest in talking about it. I dont label myself liberal or anything like that. Other people label me and ill usually ignore it. When i said "liberal" i was responding to the person who called me that. I mainly just meant that I've never denied being on the left of the political spectrum.

----------

MisterVeritis (06-13-2020)

----------


## Taylor

> What a naive view.
> 
> The first hungry protester to come along is gonna steal your food. How you gonna handle that?


depends

----------


## Taylor

> YOU, are the only forum member in my memory who has DECLARED herself as the enemy.  Get it now?


actually YOU declared me the enemy. I never said anything about it.

----------


## Taylor

> Hey Taylor, care to square this?


i dont speak for them. Maybe they love guns and closed borders.

----------


## El Guapo

>Protest colonization by stealing lands from Indigenous inhabitants
>Immediately install a border wall
> Form CHAZ ICE to keep out undesirables
>attack artists and destroy art work.
>establish a corporate extortion network to fund autonomy 


 Fucking retard.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Big Bird (06-12-2020),Brat (06-11-2020),Hillofbeans (06-11-2020),nonsqtr (06-12-2020),NORAD (06-13-2020),Pepper Belly (06-12-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> Change usually is given by the people who are in power. Demands is what is called for.


There's a huge difference between negotiating your wants Vs making demands.  Learning the difference is the first step towards maturity.

----------

Abbey (06-11-2020),Big Bird (06-12-2020),Brat (06-11-2020),MedicineBow (06-12-2020),US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## usfan

It should be, "Seattle People's Autonomous Zone"

SPAZ

..easier to remember, and fits better.   :Wink:

----------

Big Bird (06-12-2020),Canadianeye (06-11-2020),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (06-29-2020),GreenEyedLady (06-22-2020),JustPassinThru (06-11-2020),nonsqtr (06-12-2020),Pepper Belly (06-12-2020),Physics Hunter (06-12-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

> i knew it would get a negative reaction since I'm literally the only person that posts here that isn't a trump supporter and conservative, but it doesn't mean it's not newsworthy or important or that I dont have a legitimate interest in talking about it. I dont label myself liberal or anything like that. Other people label me and ill usually ignore it. When i said "liberal" i was responding to the person who called me that. I mainly just meant that I've never denied being on the left of the political spectrum.


I think it is very important and posted an OP-ED about it because some people in this Forum were not taking it very seriously as I think they should:

https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...tle-is-Serious

Feel free to comment.

----------


## Brat

> Ive never denied being a liberal. Ive denied being part of any political party, which Im not part of any party. The only movement Ive made known that I like and advocate for are aspects of social anarchism


Anarchist equals enemy, in my book.

----------

Abbey (06-11-2020),Big Bird (06-12-2020)

----------


## Taylor

> Anarchist equals enemy, in my book.


ok so i'm your enemy then I guess. ill just continue to live my life not worrying about it if that's cool with you?

----------


## El Guapo

Social Anarchism  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

'social' = full government control

Anarchism =NO government


What depth of autism does it take for a person to utter such a completely self-contradicting 'term' as if it's sagely?

----------

Big Bird (06-12-2020),Brat (06-11-2020),NORAD (06-13-2020)

----------


## Taylor

> Social Anarchism 
> 
> 'social' = full government control
> 
> Anarchism =NO government
> 
> 
> What depth of autism does it take for a person to utter such a completely self-contradicting 'term' as if it's sagely?


thats not what social-anarchism means. you try so hard.

----------


## JustPassinThru

So that's your ideology, then...anarchy?

Do you even know what it MEANS when there is no government?

Read up on Mogadishu.  

Read up on what war-ravaged cities are like.

THERE is where you have anarchy.  Where men with fists take food from men without training in fistfighting.  Where men with knives, take the goods and food the men with fists stole.  Where men with guns, take the lives of the men with knives, and take what's left...money, identification, goods, food.  

There's your anarchy.  No laws, so no restraint.  Those who have innate restraint lose it within seconds of the first robbery attempt...and that will be a way of life until law and order is returned.

Have you ever wondered WHY these Leftists paint such a wonderful picture of anarchy...and why it has NEVER...EVER existed, except in desolate, violent contested lands?

The Leftist propagandists want to get support for this fantasy...and impose it...and within weeks, they know, the American public will be BEGGING for government, ANY government.

That's the Communists' chance.

----------

Big Bird (06-12-2020),Brat (06-11-2020),GreenEyedLady (06-22-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

Seattle Autism Zone

----------

Brat (06-11-2020),JustPassinThru (06-11-2020),Pepper Belly (06-12-2020),US Conservative (06-11-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

> thats not what social-anarchism means. you try so hard.


Sneering isn't an argument, tardlor

----------


## Taylor

> So that's your ideology, then...anarchy?
> 
> Do you even know what it MEANS when there is no government?
> 
> Read up on Mogadishu.  
> 
> Read up on what war-ravaged cities are like.
> 
> THERE is where you have anarchy.  Where men with fists take food from men without training in fistfighting.  Where men with knives, take the goods and food the men with fists stole.  Where men with guns, take the lives of the men with knives, and take what's left...money, identification, goods, food.  
> ...


im not wanting total anarchy, thats not what i would personally want. I like the concepts within social anarchism but that doesn't mean I want anarchy.

----------


## El Guapo

Hey look!...growing their own food already!

----------

Big Bird (06-12-2020),Brat (06-11-2020),GreenEyedLady (06-22-2020),Pepper Belly (06-12-2020)

----------


## Brat

LMAO!!!!

----------



----------


## JustPassinThru

> im not wanting total anarchy, thats not what i would personally want. I like the concepts within social anarchism but that doesn't mean I want anarchy.


What does that MEAN.

Give us examples.  Also, tell us where it has worked in the real world.

----------

NuYawka (06-12-2020)

----------


## Taxcutter

Antifa + BLM = Neo-Bolsheviks

In 1918 the kulaks didn't know what the Bolsheviks intended.   Today we do know.

Look to the old USSR, Red China, Cuba, and Venezuela and you'll get a good idea.

So where is our cowardly troll?

----------

US Conservative (06-11-2020)

----------


## Taylor

> What does that MEAN.
> 
> Give us examples.  Also, tell us where it has worked in the real world.


Here is a brief explanation that I was able to find for you.
Why “Social” Anarchism? | The Anarchist Library

----------


## US Conservative

So the Governor lied earlier and said he didn't know anything about this.

Then the Mayor said its just a festive gathering, like they always have there (but with guns, walls, and extortion schemes apparently), and now the Police Chief is throwing the Mayor under the bus-she says this is illegal and she was ordered to pull out.

----------



----------


## Dan40

> They posted the demands.


Do you like their wall?  Do you like their exclusively?  Do you like their assault weapons?  They ARE terrorists.  Why don't you realize that?

----------

Brat (06-11-2020),US Conservative (06-11-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> Hey look!...growing their own food already!


I saw that pic earlier but it was so small I had no idea what it was meant to represent.   Now I can LOLOL

----------

Brat (06-11-2020),El Guapo (06-11-2020),US Conservative (06-11-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

> I saw that pic earlier but it was so small I had no idea what it was meant to represent.   Now I can LOLOL


Looks like a bumper crop.  :Grin20:

----------

Brat (06-11-2020),US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## Jen

> That’s funny considering they’ve been giving food to the homeless within the area.


From what I heard, the homeless stole their food.  

I'm wondering why you haven't responded to my questions/ my post to you.
That's okay.
They were hard questions I guess....... :Thinking:

----------

Brat (06-11-2020),NuYawka (06-12-2020),Rutabaga (06-11-2020),US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Here is a brief explanation that I was able to find for you.
> Why Social Anarchism? | The Anarchist Library


A lot of buzzwords in there.

You know, of course, that many of the (stated) objectives, are exactly answered - with government in accordance with the American Constitution.  LIMITED Federal government.  Free movement, so where state-government isn't so limited, those who no-like, can relocate.

I guess these people are waiting for some strongman to give it to them.  Well, that never happens.  Strongmen tyrants don't accept limits on their power.

Decentralization was key to making the American Constitution work - it harnessed natural urges, such as that to grow power, and set those urges against others who would grow their power.  States-versus-Federal.  Legislative-versus-executive.  

And yet, with the answer plainly in front of you, you advocate for a Stalinist - Bernie - who wants to destroy all we have been given.  Because Bernie, who's never held a job, is gonna do it RIGHT, this time.

Yeah, sure.  With my time on this planet, Bernie isn't the first fool I've met who assumed I was even more foolish.  The amazing thing is, after 35 years of conning nobody outside Vermont, he's suddenly such a political hero.

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

Tucker is crushing it tonight on "CHAZ".

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),MedicineBow (06-12-2020)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> i dont speak for them. Maybe they love guns and closed borders.


You say that but you speak of what's going on with such reverance.

----------

Abbey (06-12-2020),US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> Tucker is crushing it tonight on "CHAZ".


 Tucker is losing a lot of  his backers, because of  what  he's saying......aka, the truth!

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Change is going to happen,  but I don't believe you'll like it.


Precisely.

----------

MedicineBow (06-12-2020),US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I wish all of them could be shipped to another country so they'd find out how good they have it here. Moaners, groaners and do nothings who demand everything be 'given' to them. Since we can't ship them out, I wish all exit streets to that section of town would be blocked off and guarded so that no one could enter or exit for many weeks and no deliveries could be made. I guess turning off the power to that area would be a step too far, but it's a thought.
> 
> You think they're angry?  We are angry and reaching a danger point.
> 
> 
> Adding;
> *I know they are blocking streets but they still go in and out. I mean they should be penned in there and all supplies stopped*.


Did I heard that you feel somewhat unappreciated here?

This is dead nuts on!  

The doped up mommies of these snowflakes are probably delivering food to them in their Land Rovers, like OWS.

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),potlatch (06-12-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> >Protest colonization by stealing lands from Indigenous inhabitants
> >Immediately install a border wall
> > Form CHAZ ICE to keep out undesirables
> >attack artists and destroy art work.
> >establish a corporate extortion network to fund autonomy 
> 
> 
>  Fucking retard.


Yes. The overwhelming hypocrisy of the anarcho-communists is front and center.

(Actually they're too naive to even understand how thoroughly hypocritical they are, but I digress).

I wonder how many of these anarchist morons have a college degree. Probably none.

Well, this will be the practical lab for Politics 101.

"Here, run your own city for a while".

Maybe it'll do them some good, maybe they'll learn something.

Somehow I doubt it though, I mean, all they had to do was crack a history book.  :Geez: 

These fucking dumbass kids think they have all the answers... yeah... right...

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),Kris P Bacon (06-12-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> Tucker is crushing it tonight on "CHAZ".


Tucker is on fire!

Durkan is hiding out saying there isn't a problem and Inslee is saying he isn't aware of it?    :Geez:

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> im not wanting total anarchy, thats not what i would personally want. I like the concepts within social anarchism but that doesn't mean I want anarchy.


No dice, Taylor.

You always get the whole package, you don't get to pick and choose.

You think your buddy Raz is going to let you pick and choose?  :Thinking:

----------

Brat (06-12-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Hey look!...growing their own food already!


Far out.

Is that the guard tent in the background?  :Wink:

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),El Guapo (06-12-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I told you, some time back,  @Taylor  is  an enemy.
> 
>  She proves  it  with every  post, she's a  liberal,  always  has  been,  always  will be,  some of  you are always  so quick to  defend  her, with ,"I think  she's  coming  around, " and similar .
> 
>  She is now,  here, showing  you all, exactly what  she is.....she's  TELLING  you, believe  her!
> 
>  I always  knew what  she was.


Of this there is no doubt.
They always send "likable" interlopers first.

----------


## RedLily b6

They're too lazy to even dig holes.   As if they could feed themselves?    :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (06-12-2020)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Far out.
> 
> Is that the guard tent in the background?


They would focus on growing reefer till they starve and their EBT cards were cut off

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Hey look!...growing their own food already!


You can laugh all you want but those are pizza trees...   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Big Bird (06-12-2020),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (06-29-2020),nonsqtr (06-12-2020),US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> Tucker is on fire!
> 
> Durkan is hiding out saying there isn't a problem and Inslee is saying he isn't aware of it?


Yup, they think everyone is as retarded as their base.

----------

Brat (06-12-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

Lol...

----------

Brat (06-12-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

Lol this RC copter should circle around "CHAZ"

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Song for the OP Tay Tay!!!

----------

US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> Song for the OP Tay Tay!!!

----------

Kris P Bacon (06-12-2020)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Yes. The overwhelming hypocrisy of the anarcho-communists is front and center.
> 
> (Actually they're too naive to even understand how thoroughly hypocritical they are, but I digress).
> 
> I wonder how many of these anarchist morons have a college degree. Probably none.
> 
> Well, this will be the practical lab for Politics 101.
> 
> "Here, run your own city for a while".
> ...


don't be so sure about the lack of college degrees. You know what kind of AntiAmerican BS they teach now. You can likely get a degree in Animal Husbandry with a minor in Political Insurrection.

----------

Brat (06-12-2020)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Some of you already know that I was born and raised in the Seattle area and even though I don't live in Seattle right now it's still my hometown and I love it. I've also been interested in and have been an advocate of the concepts of social anarchism for a while and so I am loving even more right now is what is happening right now in Cap Hill. It's a forming all inclusive co-op with a communal focus that excludes the systemic inequalities and force that brings down neighborhoods and divides people. I'm well aware that it will eventually be broken up either by the militarized police force or voluntarily whenever all the demands are met which would result in true action being taken by government to right wrongs, but until that day comes this is real courage by the people who are in that zone. Trump and his supporters will make this out to be domestic terrorism (it's not) and will talk about how scared people are and how dangerous the "occupiers" are but it's a lie. I know i'll be mocked and insulted on here (shocker) for my opinion but I dont care. This is how real change happens.


... also, I love the way you talk about 




> all inclusive co-op with a communal focus that excludes the systemic inequalities and force that brings down neighborhoods and divides people.


You and I agree... that's cool. And there are actual communes built by like minded people and populated by like minded people who sign up to the socialism voluntarily.  BUT YOU PEOPLE DIDNT DO THAT.  Being incompetent and simply destructive,  you people were incapable of building a self sufficient commune..
which is a perfectly legal and maybe even "American" thing to do. You simply stole a public infrastructure, its buildings and utilities and pretended that you built it. You people are incapable of building . INFUCKINGCAPABLE. That is why you stole it. And the morons in your movement were told to believe that you people built it. Nod your head like you are told to.

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),Louise (06-13-2020)

----------


## Dan40

> Here is a brief explanation that I was able to find for you.
> Why “Social” Anarchism? | The Anarchist Library


Your link describes the USA.  We have limited government.  The Constitution grants nothing.  It limits government.  If LIBERALS would not keep expanding govt, it would be the limited govt you seek.  Limited govt is no part of anarchism.  And anarchism is no part of freedom, it is chaos as evidenced in Seattle.  And people supporting a cause they fail to understand are likely to die in Seattle.

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),potlatch (06-12-2020)

----------


## Katzndogz

Social anarchists are so adorable.  Anarchy is when people really care about one another and work for the good of all.  See.  It's true.

No it's not.  Anarchy is when a couple of 200 pound guys tell girls like Taylor to strip and spread 'em.  And there is nothing that girls like Taylor can do about it because....  That's what anarchy is.  

What do you think is going on in chaz?  What was occupy Wall Street like when girls who showed signs of going outside to the police were beaten.   Chaz is it's own little world and the city of Seattle and the state of Washington want it that way.

This is it.  This is the war the communists have been trying to start since the 60s.  They found a version of conflict that they like.  It's the cultural revolution right from Mao's mouth.

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),Call_me_Ishmael (06-12-2020),potlatch (06-12-2020),US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> Social anarchists are so adorable.  Anarchy is when people really care about one another and work for the good of all.  See.  It's true.
> 
> No it's not.  Anarchy is when a couple of 200 pound guys tell girls like Taylor to strip and spread 'em.  And there is nothing that girls like Taylor can do about it because....  That's what anarchy is.  
> 
> What do you think is going on in chaz?  What was occupy Wall Street like when girls who showed signs of going outside to the police were beaten.   Chaz is it's own little world and the city of Seattle and the state of Washington want it that way.
> 
> This is it.  This is the war the communists have been trying to start since the 60s.  They found a version of conflict that they like.  It's the cultural revolution right from Mao's mouth.


Yup, this is a lesson for soy boys and riot grrls.  They, along with the amateur rapper all wanted the revolution.

But only the rapper knew how it would turn out.

----------

Brat (06-12-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Social anarchists are so adorable.  Anarchy is when people really care about one another and work for the good of all.  See.  It's true.
> 
> No it's not.  Anarchy is when a couple of 200 pound guys tell girls like Taylor to strip and spread 'em.  And there is nothing that girls like Taylor can do about it because....  That's what anarchy is.  
> 
> What do you think is going on in chaz?  What was occupy Wall Street like when girls who showed signs of going outside to the police were beaten.   Chaz is it's own little world and the city of Seattle and the state of Washington want it that way.
> 
> This is it.  This is the war the communists have been trying to start since the 60s.  They found a version of conflict that they like.  It's the cultural revolution right from Mao's mouth.




Yep thats what Anarchism  has meant ever since i was a lad, back in the 13th century....  the complete absense of laws and rules, every man for himself.  Its an extreme that bridges the gap between left wing fascism and right wing imperialism

----------

Brat (06-12-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> have been an *advocate of the concepts of social anarchism* for a while and so I am loving even more right now is what is happening right now in Cap Hill. It's a forming all *inclusive co-op with a communal focus that excludes the systemic inequalities* and force that brings down neighborhoods and divides people. I'm well aware that it will eventually be broken up either by the *militarized police force* or voluntarily whenever *all the demands are met* which would result in true action being taken by government to right wrongs, but until that day comes this is real courage by the people who are in that zone. Trump and his supporters will make this out to be *domestic terrorism* (it's not) and will talk about *how scared people are* and how *dangerous the "occupiers"* are but it's a lie. I know i'll be mocked and insulted on here (shocker) for my opinion but I dont care. This is how real change happens.


I had real hope for you, but you're just another ignorant foolish Marxist clueless to reality. Their demands will never be met. The warlord running it is a terrorist, they're extorting the businesses there and expecting the city to give food and utilities to them free. It's communist, it's everything that to do with a lack of freedom and liberty. Honest to God I don't how you could possibly be so stupid as to     support armed insurrection, sedition, lawlessness, armed thugs terrorizing the zone businesses... If there is a fire there of a real emergency, there will be no help for people inside that thing.

I guess everyone was right about you and I was dumb to think you had any hope of being deprogrammed through life experience. He  wins again. 


You don't even know who he is or what he did to you before you were even born.

----------

Abbey (06-12-2020),Brat (06-12-2020),JustPassinThru (06-12-2020),NuYawka (06-12-2020),potlatch (06-12-2020),US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

Trump:

Seattle Mayor says, about the anarchists takeover of her city, “it is a Summer of Love”. These Liberal Dems don’t have a clue. The terrorists burn and pillage our cities, and they think it is just wonderful, even the death. Must end this Seattle takeover now!

https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/...46019281215488

----------

Brat (06-12-2020)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Yet there are still a few regular posters here who will not abandon their "Socially Liberal" bent and commit to voting GOP in November .

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Yep thats what Anarchism  has meant ever since i was a lad, back in the 13th century....  the complete absense of laws and rules, every man for himself.  Its an extreme that bridges the gap between left wing fascism and right wing imperialism


Imperialism, that is, the conquering of other nations for their land and resources...has never been part of American conservatism.

----------

Brat (06-12-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

Seattle police chief says there have been assaults, robbery, and sex crimes in the "CHAZ".
https://twitter.com/MrAndyNgo/status...91958296604675

----------

Brat (06-12-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

> Far out.
> 
> Is that the guard tent in the background?


Probably. Homeless garbage zombies stole the rest of their food.They'll have to keep a close eye on it.  :Grin20:

----------

Brat (06-12-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

Reports that lesbian antifa leaders are sexually assaulting other lesbians in the "CHAZ".

----------


## El Guapo

> hurr durr imma sochul anarkist



what's that exactly?





> i dunno here'z a link to wut it iz

----------


## Brat

> Trump:
> 
> Seattle Mayor says, about the anarchists takeover of her city, it is a *Summer of Love*. These Liberal Dems dont have a clue. The terrorists burn and pillage our cities, and they think it is just wonderful, even the death. Must end this Seattle takeover now!
> 
> https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/...46019281215488


I KNEW it!  All these hipster bois and grrlls missed OUT on the real summer of love!  I believe they are resentful of the fun we had in the 60's, and that they were born too late.  This isn't the way to do it, kiddos, your 'movement' is a big fat lie.

----------

Rutabaga (06-12-2020),US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> Hey look!...growing their own food already!


Dirt on tarps and a few tomato and pepper  plants.  Just gaze on this and reflect...

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> 


exactly. EXACTLY!

----------


## El Guapo

> Dirt on tarps and a few tomato and pepper  plants.  Just gaze on this and reflect...


 Put down soil...leave the plants in their nursery pots. Oh, man...the comedy writes itself.

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),potlatch (06-12-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Dirt on tarps and a few tomato and pepper  plants.  Just gaze on this and reflect...


I see they also are living in a one room cabana courtesy of a torched sporting good store - quaint  :Cool20:

----------

Brat (06-12-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

Tay would say they just haven't planted them yet. I say it's a deliberate photo op and no one there has a clue how to grow food. They'll demand free food and  utilities from the city and they'll get it. They already are.

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),Louise (06-13-2020)

----------


## Canadianeye

I really enjoy all the terms being tossed around.

These people who are doing this, organizing this and those people who support them...are everything they accuse others of.

They are bonafide, undeniably racist. They are hatemongers and fearmongers. They are dangerous given their complete lack of a genuine conscience.

Need a list?

Ambulances won't get by, or completely slowed down. Prescriptions for the needy will be too late. Extortion will get even worse. Their violence will get even worse. Special needs people will suffer. Lower income people, inclusive of minorities will suffer. Children will be deprived, starved and put at unnecessary risk of harm. Doctors, hospitals, rapes, assaults, firetrucks, stabbings, shootings, robberies, accidental shootings, molestations etc, etc, etc.

These people care for nothing but their own delusional virtue signaling.

Malcolm X was right. The white liberal is your enemy...and they probably killed him for saying the truth of it.

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),Daily Bread (06-12-2020),nonsqtr (06-12-2020),potlatch (06-12-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> I really enjoy all the terms being tossed around.
> 
> These people who are doing this, organizing this and those people who support them...are everything they accuse others of.
> 
> They are bonafide, undeniably racist. They are hatemongers and fearmongers. They are dangerous given their complete lack of a genuine conscience.
> 
> Need a list?
> 
> Ambulances won't get by, or completely slowed down. Prescriptions for the needy will be too late. Extortion will get even worse. Their violence will get even worse. Special needs people will suffer. Lower income people, inclusive of minorities will suffer. Children will be deprived, starved and put at unnecessary risk of harm. Doctors, hospitals, rapes, assaults, firetrucks, stabbings, shootings, robberies, accidental shootings, molestations etc, etc, etc.
> ...


It seems to me we're all kinda starting to revolve around the same set of concepts.

The battle lines that were originally drawn around racial issues and "social dissatisfaction", we're drawn wrong.

I was only a baby in 1964, so I don't remember much of the politics. But ... you know... it's not "that" much of a stretch to figure it out.

Welfare is kind of a sideways way of saying "ongoing reparations", isn't it?

And I mean, if you're a black man anywhere to the right of Chairman Mao, that's gotta be offensive.

I "get it", but the solving part is much harder because there are plenty of people who see the truth and don't like it. They'll do anything they can to twist it around and throw monkey wrenches into the solution machinery.

Like this George Floyd thing - if I were a politician, the very first thing I woulda done is grabbed a mic and addressed my black constituents saying "look, I get it. This is fucked up. Unarmed whites get killed TOO. Let's put our heads together and fix this thing." How many politicians do you see taking that approach?

----------

Brat (06-12-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> Did I heard that you feel somewhat unappreciated here?


I'm sorry someone told you that. A thousand good compliments overrides the few bullies...... 




> This is dead nuts on!


Thank you, I appreciate that!

----------


## Canadianeye

> It seems to me we're all kinda starting to revolve around the same set of concepts.
> 
> The battle lines that were originally drawn around racial issues and "social dissatisfaction", we're drawn wrong.
> 
> I was only a baby in 1964, so I don't remember much of the politics. But ... you know... it's not "that" much of a stretch to figure it out.
> 
> Welfare is kind of a sideways way of saying "ongoing reparations", isn't it?
> 
> And I mean, if you're a black man anywhere to the right of Chairman Mao, that's gotta be offensive.
> ...


I see things in the proper way. The OP sees things in an improper way. I deal in reality. The OP deals in virtue signaling.

My ex wife is black. She was one of 13. 12 raised in her mothers home. 1 raised external by a white family. (back in those days some people would give up kids).

Guess what? Yeah. You got it. The 12 hated the 1...because that one was outspoken, kept her marriage going, started and kept her business and her Trinidadian husband did well in the construction world. The 12 were shiftless, lazy, baby producing to get the government baby bonuses, generational welfare sucking parasites. One changed his spots. Became a welder after he got out of prison.

The 1. Her daughter started probably a decade ago, her own successful (and still growing) business Outspoken. Pushy. Aggressive.

Anyway, I cheer that woman and her daughter. Don't necessarily like them. Ex in laws. I wouldn't support her when she ran for office in local politics. Too progressive.

The OP cheers the 12. Encourages them to wallow. Keeps them there. Traps them there. Commiserates with faux sympathy because it makes _her_ feel good to do so, and there isn't a shred of genuine concern for the 12, whatsoever. It allows her to look down her hateful nose as she mentally paints them as lesser than her, pities them with false empathy...that grants her the supremacy she needs.

----------

potlatch (06-12-2020),Rutabaga (06-12-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

in a nutshell,,,utopia, from the greek word "ou-topos" means "nothing/nowhere" because its unsustainable...

every few generations the people forget/ignore what failed time after time and think they will get it right "this time"...and so far in global history, they have failed to recognize a basic understanding of human nature...we are tribal, we are self serving, and we are violent.

its our strength and our weakness...

----------

potlatch (06-12-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> Tay would say they just haven't planted them yet. I say it's a deliberate photo op and no one there has a clue how to grow food. They'll demand free food and  utilities from the city and they'll get it. They already are.


Lol last night they had to call the fire department to put out their dumpster fires.

In a way its an analogy for CHAZ, and the left generally.

----------

nonsqtr (06-13-2020),potlatch (06-12-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> in a nutshell,,,utopia, from the greek word "ou-topos" means "nothing/nowhere" because its unsustainable...
> 
> every few generations the people forget/ignore what failed time after time and think they will get it right "this time"...and so far in global history, they have failed to recognize a basic understanding of human nature...we are tribal, we are self serving, and we are violent.
> 
> its our strength and our weakness...


Sadly these young people were never taught much history to begin with. Their years in school/college were spent learning only what leftist teachers taught.

They were pampered, given safe spaces, all conservative speakers were banned, and they were not only allowed time off but were bussed to protest events. 

They think they are so smart but many end up working at menial jobs, which they are unhappy about and have to place the blame on someone else. It's gotta be 'someone else' keeping them from success....  :Geez:

----------

Rutabaga (06-12-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Sadly these young people were never taught much history to begin with. Their years in school/college were spent learning only what leftist teachers taught.
> 
> They were pampered, given safe spaces, all conservative speakers were banned, and they were not only allowed time off but were bussed to protest events. 
> 
> They think they are so smart but many end up working at menial jobs, which they are unhappy about and have to place the blame on someone else. It's gotta be 'someone else' keeping them from success....




going into debt in the tens of thousands of dollars for useless degrees and coming out financially crippled and realistically unemployable...

the democrats teaching cartel runs the show, from kindergarten thru undergrads,,,they are responsible for the dumbing down of our children...

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),potlatch (06-12-2020),US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I KNEW it!  All these hipster bois and grrlls missed OUT on the real summer of love!  I believe they are resentful of the fun we had in the 60's, and that they were born too late.  This isn't the way to do it, kiddos, your 'movement' is a big fat lie.



Limbaugh was on this, 20 years ago.

It's what he calls the "1960s retreads" who now have grey ponytails and chrome domes, sagging features, and old-age illnesses...who are trying to recreate their youth, vicariously.

By goading young skulls full of mush into the same insanity they were goaded into, fifty years ago.

Remember, 20 years ago, conservatism was looking up.  Young people of the time were more-likely to attend church, were rejecting abortion, were requestioning the Sexual Liberation.

That had to STOP; and the Left has been working hard for a generation to radicalize, and animalize, the young.

And here we are.

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> going into debt in the tens of thousands of dollars for useless degrees and coming out financially crippled and realistically unemployable...
> 
> the democrats teaching cartel runs the show, from kindergarten thru undergrads,,,they are responsible for the dumbing down of our children...


Exactly right Ruta! Plus, the Dumbo parents who are willing to pay or even half pay for kids useless college degrees.

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),Rutabaga (06-12-2020),US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## Dan40

WE need to demand that blacks identify their problem and fix their problem.  And whitey is NOT their problem.  Blacks are the blacks problem.  Money is not the answer, trillions have already been wasted with no results at all.  Crime, crime, crime,drugs, lack of education, lack of family cohesion are some black problems that Whitney cannot fix.  It is the blacks job to fix their problems.

----------

Abbey (06-12-2020),Brat (06-12-2020),dinosaur (06-12-2020),fortis (06-12-2020),Lone Gunman (06-12-2020),Rutabaga (06-12-2020),TLSG (06-12-2020),US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Exactly right Ruta! Plus, the Dumbo parents who are willing to pay or even half pay for kids useless college degrees.


they just want them outta the house...

----------

Abbey (06-12-2020),Lone Gunman (06-12-2020),potlatch (06-12-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

> WE need to demand that blacks identify their problem and fix their problem.  And whitey is NOT their problem.  Blacks are the blacks problem.  Money is not the answer, trillions have already been wasted with no results at all.  Crime, crime, crime,drugs, lack of education, lack of family cohesion are some black problems that Whitney cannot fix.  It is the blacks job to fix their problems.


its negro culture thats the problem...

----------

Lone Gunman (06-12-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> Sadly these young people were never taught much history to begin with


Marxists know history and religion is a no no for the peasants. 

There's these people called "useful idiots".

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),Lone Gunman (06-12-2020),potlatch (06-12-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> Marxists know history and religion is a no no for the peasants. 
> 
> There's these people called "useful idiots".


Yeah, and they're destroying Historical statues, banning books and history based movies as we sit and watch! Even Pelosi said she wants 6 statues removed from Congress! I don't know the rules on that but pray she doesn't have the lone power to do that!!  :Angry20:

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),dinosaur (06-12-2020),Lone Gunman (06-12-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

Update!


Mary Mary quite contrary...how does your garden grow?

lol.

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),Lone Gunman (06-12-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> Yeah, and they're destroying Historical statues, banning books and history based movies as we sit and watch! Even Pelosi said she wants 6 statues removed from Congress! I don't know the rules on that but pray she doesn't have the lone power to do that!!


They left are like the lytic enzymes of the political world.

They are there to tear things down.

This is why they have absolutely no idea how to build even the most rudimentary of society.

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),Lone Gunman (06-12-2020),potlatch (06-12-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> They left are like the lytic enzymes of the political world.
> 
> They are there to tear things down.
> 
> This is why they have absolutely no idea how to build even the most rudimentary of society.


Lol, I looked up lytic enzymes;
'Phage lytic enzymes are enzymes produced by bacterial viruses, either as part of their virion to facilitate bacterial infection through local peptidoglycan degradation, or as soluble proteins to induce massive cell lysis at the end of the lytic replication cycle.'

-And still can't say I fully understand it all, haha. But I understand degradation and agree that they tear down, damage and ruin everything!

----------


## US Conservative

> Lol, I looked up lytic enzymes;
> 'Phage lytic enzymes are enzymes produced by bacterial viruses, either as part of their virion to facilitate bacterial infection through local peptidoglycan degradation, or as soluble proteins to induce massive cell lysis at the end of the lytic replication cycle.'
> 
> -And still can't say I fully understand it all, haha. But I understand degradation and agree that they tear down, damage and ruin everything!


Enzymes just break things down.  Lysis is just cell death.

----------

Abbey (06-12-2020),potlatch (06-12-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> Anybody else notice teenage mutant ninja commie here has no sling?
> 
> Its like he's holding his AR this way because that's how it looks in video games.


does he think that body armor will keep him safe?

i'd aim for the green mask, anyway.

----------

El Guapo (06-12-2020),US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> Enzymes just break things down.  Lysis is just cell death.


Thanks.  :Smile:  My son's a Scientist and Biologist but he wasn't around to ask. 
Peptidoglycan and glycosaminoglycan chains made me quit looking stuff up.....  hahaha

----------

US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> Update!
> 
> 
> Mary Mary quite contrary...how does your garden grow?
> 
> lol.


First of all, planting in the middle of June is stacking the deck against themselves. Who's in charge of it? How many people is that gonna feed?

And B, where'd they commandeer the plants and the rake?

Lastly, what will they eat until they harvest this glorious food, who has to pick it and cook it and will they even be there then? How are they gonna have free utilities indefinitely? There's these people called useful idiots. And warlords. 


It's Escape from LA all over again, but no Kurt Russell, just armed communists and cowardly Democrat elected leaders. They're not scared of these thugs, they  taught them in high school. Do the research. 
 @Gator Monroe is that a pot plant or a potted plant?

----------


## Trinnity

Oh yeah, don't you want your Granddaughter dating _that_ guy. 



He looks like a wannabe Che' Guevara.

----------

Brat (06-12-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

> does he think that body armor will keep him safe?
> 
> i'd aim for the green mask, anyway.


 Gut shot better

----------

Brat (06-12-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> They left are like the lytic enzymes of the political world.
> 
> They are there to tear things down.
> 
> This is why they have absolutely no idea how to build even the most rudimentary of society.



Parasites.

That's all they are - a parasite class.

Their numbers have grown, to where they threaten the host organism - American society.

----------

US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## Katzndogz

> Trump:
> 
> Seattle Mayor says, about the anarchists takeover of her city, it is a Summer of Love. These Liberal Dems dont have a clue. The terrorists burn and pillage our cities, and they think it is just wonderful, even the death. Must end this Seattle takeover now!
> 
> https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/...46019281215488


Everything Trump says is true.  He should still stay out of Seattle's problems.  Let it sink.  Let the people of Washington take up arms themselves and deal with the problems they made.

----------

Rutabaga (06-12-2020),US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

> Yeah, and they're destroying Historical statues, banning books and history based movies as we sit and watch! Even Pelosi said she wants 6 statues removed from Congress! I don't know the rules on that but pray she doesn't have the lone power to do that!!


Each state is responsible to select the two statues in the Capitol statuary hall which represent that state.  Each state must decide which statues they want to keep.  Nancy has no say in the matter, other than to convince her CA leaders to change any CA statues she doesn't like. States are not forced to send two statues, or any statues.

The National Statuary Hall Collection | Architect of the Capitol

----------

NORAD (06-13-2020),potlatch (06-12-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

> Yeah, and they're destroying Historical statues, banning books and history based movies as we sit and watch! Even Pelosi said she wants 6 statues removed from Congress! I don't know the rules on that but pray she doesn't have the lone power to do that!!


My county in Florida is named for this man from South Carolina

John Caldwell Calhoun | Architect of the Capitol

----------

potlatch (06-12-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

mogadishu, somalia, they have anarchists and warlords too...

but those kids in the park think the're doing it wrong...the're gonna do anarchy right because they changed the definition.... :Geez: 

these are truly stupid people...

----------

Abbey (06-12-2020),Kodiak (06-12-2020),NORAD (06-13-2020),US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Oh yeah, don't you want your Granddaughter dating _that_ guy. 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like a wannabe Che' Guevara.



che was an outspoken racist who hated the negro...

odd how most of his supporters never learned that simple, well known historical fact...

----------

JustPassinThru (06-12-2020),NORAD (06-13-2020),US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## Taylor

> I had real hope for you, but you're just another ignorant foolish Marxist clueless to reality. Their demands will never be met. The warlord running it is a terrorist, they're extorting the businesses there and expecting the city to give food and utilities to them free. It's communist, it's everything that to do with a lack of freedom and liberty. Honest to God I don't how you could possibly be so stupid as to     support armed insurrection, sedition, lawlessness, armed thugs terrorizing the zone businesses... If there is a fire there of a real emergency, there will be no help for people inside that thing.
> 
> I guess everyone was right about you and I was dumb to think you had any hope of being deprogrammed through life experience. He  wins again. 
> 
> 
> You don't even know who he is or what he did to you before you were even born.


You had real hope in me in what way exactly? to become a trump supporter? to become a conservative like all of you? yeh that seems a little unfair, especially considering i've never had a similar expectation of changing you or anybody else here instead i just give my opinions on here about topics that interest me and move on. I'm not mad at you or anybody else here. I don't have any ill will against you or anybody else here. Be you, and i'll be me.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Obviously, if we hold opinions, we think they are right.

We have reason for believing those opinions.  Mostly, observed facts about the world, and governments, in the past.

You have different opinions.  We hold that they are wrong, because they are based on twisted facts, or false facts, and/or wishes and elaborate cons.

I don't want to change you.  Frankly, I'm not that interested.  But Trinnity and many others here...for their own reasons, they want to like you and want to see you prosper.  And for you to abandon this Rec-Room Radicalism and join in with adults.  You're what, 30 now?  You're a grownup.  Time you adopted a grownup look at the world.

----------

Brat (06-12-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

Even their staged photos have freeloaders, lots of trash, and sparkly unicorns.

----------


## JustPassinThru

All those $tarbuck$ cups.

These are revolutionaries.  Why didn't someone think to steal a Mr. Coffee out of one of those stores that got looted, and make their own?

Someone who can't think beyond paying $5 for a cup of nasty coffee...ain't gonna go far.

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## Katzndogz

Rumor has it that the Hells Angels and Mongols are coming up from Placerville to enjoy the cop free environment.

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),NORAD (06-13-2020),US Conservative (06-12-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> You had real hope in me in what way exactly? to become a trump supporter?


No, not that. That you were actually looking for truth. Why else would you be here? Marxism and Democrats can do nothing but make everything worse. Watch how this plays out.

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),NORAD (06-13-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

@Taylor, what about the man standing on the flag? Do you know anything about him? He's had a bigger impact on your life than your friends, family and boyfriend(s).

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),NORAD (06-13-2020),Physics Hunter (06-12-2020),Rutabaga (06-12-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> Rumor has it that the Hells Angels and Mongols are coming up from Placerville to enjoy the cop free environment.


 But, I  heard the Hell's  Angels  and Mongols, went to Placerville  to FIGHT Antifa?

 Now, they're  going to  join  them?

----------

Brat (06-12-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> @Taylor, what about the man standing on the flag? Do you know anything about him? He's had a bigger impact on your life than your friends, family and boyfriend(s).


 She doesn't  care, she's  un-American. 

 She'll  probably  end up in Seattle,  living in  the commune.

----------

Brat (06-12-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

*Weather Underground Bombings — FBI*www.fbi.gov › history › famous-cases › weather-under...







Originally called the *Weatherman* or the *Weathermen*, a name taken from a line in a Bob Dylan song, the *Weather Underground* was a small, violent offshoot of Students for a Democratic Society, or SDS, a *group* created in the turbulent '*60s* to promote social change.



*List of Weatherman actions - Wikipedia*en.wikipedia.org › wiki › List_of_Weatherman_actions







List of *Weatherman* actions. *Weatherman*, also known as *Weathermen* and later the *Weather Underground* Organization, was an American left wing *terrorist* organization that carried out a series of bombings, jailbreaks, and riots from 1969 through the 1970s.



*Weather Underground | History & Militant Actions | Britannica*www.britannica.com › ... › Politics & Political Systems







*Weather Underground*, *militant group* of young white Americans formed in 1969 ... national organization representing the burgeoning New Left in the late *1960s*.



bill ayers lead the terror group that bombed/killed innocents...

he's the guy on the flag, a self professed anti-white racist communist who also sits on the editorial board of the huffington post, another anti-white/American propaganda source...

on youtube its "now this channel funded by the CCP and huffington post/bill ayers...

its pure anti American propaganda...

----------

Brat (06-12-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> Each state is responsible to select the two statues in the Capitol statuary hall which represent that state.  Each state must decide which statues they want to keep.  Nancy has no say in the matter, other than to convince her CA leaders to change any CA statues she doesn't like. States are not forced to send two statues, or any statues.
> 
> The National Statuary Hall Collection | Architect of the Capitol


Thanks for explaining and for the link dinosaur. Great link with a lot of things to explore.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

dinosaur (06-12-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I had real hope for you, but you're just another ignorant foolish Marxist clueless to reality. Their demands will never be met. The warlord running it is a terrorist, they're extorting the businesses there and expecting the city to give food and utilities to them free. It's communist, it's everything that to do with a lack of freedom and liberty. Honest to God I don't how you could possibly be so stupid as to     support armed insurrection, sedition, lawlessness, armed thugs terrorizing the zone businesses... If there is a fire there of a real emergency, there will be no help for people inside that thing.
> 
> I guess everyone was right about you and I was dumb to think you had any hope of being deprogrammed through life experience. He  wins again. 
> 
> 
> * You don't even know who he is or what he did to you before you were even born.*


Quoted to bring this to the top.

Who is this man, @Taylor ?

How did he affect you...and yes, he did affect you and your friends and your life.

----------

Abbey (06-12-2020),NORAD (06-13-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> Quoted to bring this to the top.
> 
> Who is this man, @Taylor ?
> 
> How did he affect you...and yes, he did affect you and your friends and your life.


 She's a  lost cause,  she'll  find out  for  herself,  the hard  way......and I won't  give  a damn.

----------

Canadianeye (06-12-2020),Montana (06-13-2020)

----------


## Taxcutter

I see where CHAZ now has a "warlord."

----------

US Conservative (06-13-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Even their staged photos have freeloaders, lots of trash, and sparkly unicorns.


They are hoisting their "National Flag" in an overflowing garbage can filled with Starbucks cups.


That is literally its own perfect metaphor.

----------

US Conservative (06-13-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> @Taylor, what about the man standing on the flag? Do you know anything about him? He's had a bigger impact on your life than your friends, family and boyfriend(s).


Ruh-Roh,  :Happy1:

----------


## Physics Hunter

> *Weather Underground Bombings — FBI*
> 
> www.fbi.gov › history › famous-cases › weather-under...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally called the *Weatherman* or the *Weathermen*, a name taken from a line in a Bob Dylan song, the *Weather Underground* was a small, violent offshoot of Students for a Democratic Society, or SDS, a *group* created in the turbulent '*60s* to promote social change.
> ...



What Ayers and Dorn did in the Weathermen pales with what Ayers did at his kitchen table in Chicago...

----------

Montana (06-13-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> They are hoisting their "National Flag" in an overflowing garbage can filled with Starbucks cups.
> 
> 
> That is literally its own perfect metaphor.


Slovenliness meets stupidity.

I'm sorry.  I've been poor.  Been up against it.  When you're poor you do **NOT** buy $5 cups of scorched coffee!

People who do, are either unimaginably rich, or who don't understand money and personal choices and opportunity costs.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Slovenliness meets stupidity.
> 
> I'm sorry.  I've been poor.  Been up against it.  When you're poor you do **NOT** buy $5 cups of scorched coffee!
> 
> People who do, are either unimaginably rich, or who don't understand money and personal choices and opportunity costs.



Yeah, but they chose that spot to hoist their flag!!!!!!!!

----------


## El Guapo

BREAKING!

Homeless zombie singlehandedly destroys chaz's agricultural sector!



https://twitter.com/stillgray/status...38573658206213

----------

US Conservative (06-13-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Lol last night they had to call the fire department to put out their dumpster fires.
> 
> In a way its an analogy for CHAZ, and the left generally.


These revolutionaries couldn't even make it camping out.

----------


## nonsqtr

> Everything Trump says is true.  He should still stay out of Seattle's problems.  Let it sink.  Let the people of Washington take up arms themselves and deal with the problems they made.


The people of Washington SUPPORT these idiots!

----------


## nonsqtr

> You had real hope in me in what way exactly? to become a trump supporter? to become a conservative like all of you? yeh that seems a little unfair, especially considering i've never had a similar expectation of changing you or anybody else here instead i just give my opinions on here about topics that interest me and move on. I'm not mad at you or anybody else here. I don't have any ill will against you or anybody else here. Be you, and i'll be me.


Well Taylor, you're choosing to conveniently not answer all the questions of logical import.

That means one of two things - either you're being selective because you have an agenda and can't (or won't) stare reality squarely in the face, or you're not being deliberately selective which means you don't get it, you don't understand the value of the questions.

Anarchy will last about 30 days as a viable political system, because human nature won't allow it to last any longer.

----------

Canadianeye (06-13-2020),NORAD (06-13-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Slovenliness meets stupidity.
> 
> I'm sorry.  I've been poor.  Been up against it.  When you're poor you do **NOT** buy $5 cups of scorched coffee!
> 
> People who do, are either unimaginably rich, or who don't understand money and personal choices and opportunity costs.


I'm sure the mayor is buying.

----------

NORAD (06-13-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Well Taylor, you're choosing to conveniently not answer all the questions of logical import.
> 
> That means one of two things - either you're being selective because you have an agenda and can't (or won't) stare reality squarely in the face, or you're not being deliberately selective which means you don't get it, you don't understand the value of the questions.
> 
> Anarchy will last about 30 days as a viable political system, because human nature won't allow it to last any longer.


Yeah, but they just didn't do it right, doncha know...   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## US Conservative

> BREAKING!
> 
> Homeless zombie singlehandedly destroys chaz's agricultural sector!
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/stillgray/status...38573658206213


Lol I was looking through those and fortunately it looks like there are going to be many many sources tracking the freak show there.

----------


## El Guapo

More plant-based laffs:

----------


## El Guapo

oh, btw, that's a little thing called segregation ...@tardlor

----------

JustPassinThru (06-13-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> oh, btw, that's a little thing called segregation ...@tardlor


Such a New, Progressive idea...just reeks of Social Justice.

The Jim Crow Liberals.

----------


## Abbey

> More plant-based laffs:


 That's  their,  "garden?" LOL.....they plan on  feeding the  entire  commune with  that, do they?

 Dumb shitz.

----------


## Iron

> Some of you already know that I was born and raised in the Seattle area and even though I don't live in Seattle right now it's still my hometown and I love it. I've also been interested in and have been an advocate of the concepts of social anarchism for a while and so I am loving even more right now is what is happening right now in Cap Hill. It's a forming all inclusive co-op with a communal focus that excludes the systemic inequalities and force that brings down neighborhoods and divides people. I'm well aware that it will eventually be broken up either by the militarized police force or voluntarily whenever all the demands are met which would result in true action being taken by government to right wrongs, but until that day comes this is real courage by the people who are in that zone. Trump and his supporters will make this out to be domestic terrorism (it's not) and will talk about how scared people are and how dangerous the "occupiers" are but it's a lie. I know i'll be mocked and insulted on here (shocker) for my opinion but I dont care. This is how real change happens.


No, its definitely terrorism. If you want a gay little commune you buy a bunch of land and live your weird little life, you don't take over parts of a city with force and set up a police state.

----------

Hillofbeans (06-13-2020)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> BREAKING!
> 
> Homeless zombie singlehandedly destroys chaz's agricultural sector!
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/stillgray/status...38573658206213


see ! 


white man destroy.

----------


## NORAD

> But, I  heard the Hell's  Angels  and Mongols, went to Placerville  to FIGHT Antifa?
> 
>  Now, they're  going to  join  them?


no


https://nationalfile.com/report-anti...ls-biker-gang/

----------


## Dan40

> They are hoisting their "National Flag" in an overflowing garbage can filled with Starbucks cups.
> 
> 
> That is literally its own perfect metaphor.


Sanitation Dept. not yet operational.  Seems it never is.

----------


## RMNIXON

> You had real hope in me in what way exactly? to become a trump supporter? to become a conservative like all of you? yeh that seems a little unfair, especially considering i've never had a similar expectation of changing you or anybody else here instead i just give my opinions on here about topics that interest me and move on. I'm not mad at you or anybody else here. I don't have any ill will against you or anybody else here. Be you, and i'll be me.


Oh please Tay, nobody made any such suggestion about voting for Trump.

Some may have foolishly thought you might give up on Social Anarchy as a solution instead of a larger problem. Did you give a black person $10.00 today? More Tomorrow? Has your family given up the White peoples oppressive land and wealth they might own? 

That is the new message out of your NO Police "liberated" Zone that I posted and you can watch the video yourself.

----------

NORAD (06-13-2020)

----------


## Canadianeye

> *Well Taylor, you're choosing to conveniently not answer all the questions of logical import.*
> 
> That means one of two things - either you're being selective because you have an agenda and can't (or won't) stare reality squarely in the face, or you're not being deliberately selective which means you don't get it, you don't understand the value of the questions.
> 
> Anarchy will last about 30 days as a viable political system, because human nature won't allow it to last any longer.


As per usual.

----------


## Taylor

> Obviously, if we hold opinions, we think they are right.
> 
> We have reason for believing those opinions.  Mostly, observed facts about the world, and governments, in the past.
> 
> You have different opinions.  We hold that they are wrong, because they are based on twisted facts, or false facts, and/or wishes and elaborate cons.
> 
> I don't want to change you.  Frankly, I'm not that interested.  But Trinnity and many others here...for their own reasons, they want to like you and want to see you prosper.  And for you to abandon this Rec-Room Radicalism and join in with adults.  You're what, 30 now?  You're a grownup.  Time you adopted a grownup look at the world.


30??? i'm 26

----------


## Taylor

> @Taylor, what about the man standing on the flag? Do you know anything about him? He's had a bigger impact on your life than your friends, family and boyfriend(s).


no i dont know who that is

----------


## Taylor

> No, its definitely terrorism. If you want a gay little commune you buy a bunch of land and live your weird little life, you don't take over parts of a city with force and set up a police state.


they didn't take it over by force. the city has all but given it to them.

----------


## NORAD

> they didn't take it over by force. the city has all but given it to them.


the Mayor *gave in* after a few days of LOOTING and RIOTING (protesting in liberal land) essentially giving her consent, which *is not hers to give* to.

Was the Mayor manipulated, intimidated ....??

Why can't the Mayor control the city she was voted  'to protect'?

----------



----------


## NORAD

> no i dont know who that is


You should.

----------


## Trinnity

> no i dont know who that is


Of course not. There's these people called useful idiots. That's you. YOU are the problem. YOU are the enemy. Your dumbassery is exactly the mindset that's got this     country in riots because it's such a racist country. It's the liberal whites and most blacks who are racist, not us. And I'm having none of this white guilt crap. I've spent my whole working life taking care of the sick, injured, hungry, thirsty, and it's people like you  and your social anarchy  pals who are  trying to overthrow the govt and                wage a literal civil war; you and they are the real enemies of Freedom.You want to destroy Western Civilization because it's "interesting". You fool.

You're 26? My kids are younger than you and smarter too. 


This is your friends. You don't know who they are either.



Isn't that "interesting"?

----------

Abbey (06-13-2020),NORAD (06-13-2020),ruthless terrier (06-14-2020)

----------


## Taylor

ok

----------


## Trinnity

Haven't you got a minority owned business to cheer being looted and burned? Why aren't you out blocking an interstate?

----------

Abbey (06-13-2020),NORAD (06-13-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> no i dont know who that is


Billy Ayers, aka William Charles Ayers.  Bill Ayers - Wikipedia

The Wikipedia entry whitewashes a lot of his criminal life.  The people he and his cell of the Weathermen, killed.  His trial, with idiot jurors acquitting.

Famous quote of his:  "Guilty as hell; free as a bird.  Is this a great country, or what!"

For over fifteen years he's been involved in textbook writing - or re-writing, to put a dishonest spin on history.


Ayers was elected Vice President for Curriculum Studies by the American Educational Research Association in 2008.[44] William H. Schubert, a fellow professor at the University of Illinois at Chicago,  wrote that his election was "a testimony of [Ayers'] stature and [the]  high esteem he holds in the field of education locally, regionally,  nationally, and internationally".[45] Writer Sol Stern,  a conservative opponent of progressive education policies, has  criticized Ayers as having a virulent "hatred of America", and said,  "Calling Bill Ayers a school reformer is a bit like calling Joseph  Stalin an agricultural reformer."[46][47] 


Yeah.  Someone with a lifelong hate-on for America and for government, gets tagged to oversee the Political Editing of textbooks.  All you need is some like-minded kooks in California government - and you can sell your Marxist history through textbooks, to California's schools.  And once they've approved the books...few others are written.  California leads the nation with school book orders, and thus, requirements.

----------

Brat (06-14-2020),NORAD (06-13-2020),Rutabaga (06-13-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

He's had great influence over her life and she has no clue. Useful idiots.

----------

Abbey (06-13-2020),Brat (06-14-2020),JustPassinThru (06-14-2020),NORAD (06-13-2020),Physics Hunter (06-13-2020),Rutabaga (06-13-2020)

----------


## Taylor

> Haven't you got a minority owned business to cheer being looted and burned? Why aren't you out blocking an interstate?


no im not going to do that

----------


## Rutabaga

> no im not going to do that


ok

----------

Brat (06-14-2020),NORAD (06-13-2020)

----------


## Taylor

> Of course not. There's these people called useful idiots. That's you. YOU are the problem. YOU are the enemy. Your dumbassery is exactly the mindset that's got this     country in riots because it's such a racist country. It's the liberal whites and most blacks who are racist, not us. And I'm having none of this white guilt crap. I've spent my whole working life taking care of the sick, injured, hungry, thirsty, and it's people like you  and your social anarchy  pals who are  trying to overthrow the govt and                wage a literal civil war; you and they are the real enemies of Freedom.You want to destroy Western Civilization because it's "interesting". You fool.
> 
> You're 26? My kids are younger than you and smarter too. 
> 
> 
> This is your friends. You don't know who they are either.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that "interesting"?


i have nothing against you and i don't want to destroy western civilization. i just want to see real change that ends some of the main systemic issues engrained in this country. systemic racism, systemic patriarchy, systemic poverty, and so on.

----------


## NORAD

> ok


ok!!!

----------

Rutabaga (06-14-2020)

----------


## NORAD

> i have nothing against you and i don't want to destroy western civilization. i just want to see real change that ends some of the magic systemic issues engrained in this country. systemic racism, systemic patriarchy, systemic poverty, and so on.


Those changes start in the home.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Some of you already know that I was born and raised in the Seattle area and even though I don't live in Seattle right now it's still my hometown and I love it. I've also been interested in and have been an advocate of the concepts of social anarchism for a while and so I am loving even more right now is what is happening right now in Cap Hill. It's a forming all inclusive co-op with a communal focus that excludes the systemic inequalities and force that brings down neighborhoods and divides people. I'm well aware that it will eventually be broken up either by the militarized police force or voluntarily whenever all the demands are met which would result in true action being taken by government to right wrongs, but until that day comes this is real courage by the people who are in that zone. Trump and his supporters will make this out to be domestic terrorism (it's not) and will talk about how scared people are and how dangerous the "occupiers" are but it's a lie. I know i'll be mocked and insulted on here (shocker) for my opinion but I dont care. This is how real change happens.


I understand. You support the theft of private property and extortion with a threat of violence.

----------

Abbey (06-13-2020),Brat (06-14-2020),Kodiak (06-13-2020),NORAD (06-13-2020)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> I wish all of them could be shipped to another country so they'd find out how good they have it here. Moaners, groaners and do nothings who demand everything be 'given' to them. Since we can't ship them out, I wish all exit streets to that section of town would be blocked off and guarded so that no one could enter or exit for many weeks and no deliveries could be made. I guess turning off the power to that area would be a step too far, but it's a thought.
> 
> You think they're angry?  We are angry and reaching a danger point.
> 
> 
> Adding;
> I know they are blocking streets but they still go in and out. I mean they should be penned in there and all supplies stopped.


Drive them into Puget Sound. Let none escape.

----------

Brat (06-14-2020),potlatch (06-14-2020)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Neither one will happen. They will destroy themselves once the food runs out and they turn on each other, which is to be expected from any so-called "socialist utopia". A wise man once said to never interrupt your enemy when he's making a mistake. Besides, what could those antifa brats possibly know about being self-sufficient? They rely on mommy and daddy's trust fund and can't get a job with their liberal arts degree. I give them a week at the most, and then they'll be crying to go back to their parents' basement.


Don't let them. Capture them or kill them.

----------


## Abbey

If they are coming in  and out,  why aren't they  being  grabbed,  taken  into  custody,  they won't  let  cops  go  in, so grab them  when they  come  out.

----------

Brat (06-14-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> Don't let them. Capture them or kill them.


 Right now,  as angry as I am,  I  vote the latter.

----------


## Physics Hunter

Ummmm,

If they have taken by violence a part of the USA, proclaimed it no longer USA, can we not then send in the Army and righteously kick their collective (sic) asses, rounding them up and treating them as enemy combatants.  Hell, they even have uniforms...

 :Angry20:

----------

Abbey (06-13-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> Ummmm,
> 
> If they have taken by violence a part of the USA, proclaimed it no longer USA, can we not then send in the Army and righteously kick their collective (sic) asses, rounding them up and treating them as enemy combatants.  Hell, they even have uniforms...


 Sounds good to me!

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Ummmm,
> 
> If they have taken by violence a part of the USA, proclaimed it no longer USA, can we not then send in the Army and righteously kick their collective (sic) asses, rounding them up and treating them as enemy combatants.  Hell, they even have uniforms...


I'd like to see them all arrested with a fast-sweep over the compound...and then given a drumhead general court-martial.

They engaged in armed warfare against an element of the United States.  That is Treason, punishable by hanging.

The Stuporeme Kourt does not have the authority, or the precedent, to overrule military courts.

----------


## nonsqtr

> Of course not. There's these people called useful idiots. That's you. YOU are the problem. YOU are the enemy. Your dumbassery is exactly the mindset that's got this     country in riots because it's such a racist country. It's the liberal whites and most blacks who are racist, not us. And I'm having none of this white guilt crap. I've spent my whole working life taking care of the sick, injured, hungry, thirsty, and it's people like you  and your social anarchy  pals who are  trying to overthrow the govt and                wage a literal civil war; you and they are the real enemies of Freedom.You want to destroy Western Civilization because it's "interesting". You fool.
> 
> You're 26? My kids are younger than you and smarter too. 
> 
> 
> This is your friends. You don't know who they are either.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that "interesting"?


Ha ha - Singing in the rain, just singing in the rain...

----------

Brat (06-14-2020),NORAD (06-14-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> i have nothing against you and i don't want to destroy western civilization. i just want to see real change that ends some of the main systemic issues engrained in this country. systemic racism, systemic patriarchy, systemic poverty, and so on.


 @Taylor, your use of the word "systemic" is not accurate.

That word is a bullshit liberal dog whistle, and it's demonstrably not true.

Systemic implies structural, and discriminatory laws have been forbidden at the federal, state, and local level for a very long time.

For example - you say systemic racism. Please provide examples. In the specific case of white cops killing black people, the numbers are unequivocal and they show that this is NOT a race issue. Rather, it's a cop issue. Cops kill twice as many unarmed white men as unarmed blacks. 

There is no evidence whatsoever that the death of George Floyd had anything to do with racism, systemic or otherwise.

And about systemic patriarchy, I have a one word response: Seattle.

----------

Brat (06-14-2020),JustPassinThru (06-14-2020),NORAD (06-14-2020),Rutabaga (06-14-2020),Sheldonna (07-01-2020)

----------


## NORAD

> *There is no evidence whatsoever that the death of George Floyd had anything to do with racism,* systemic or otherwise.



Preach!

I keep saying this to people I talk with of all ages and 'stripes'.

----------

Brat (06-14-2020)

----------


## Iron

> they didn't take it over by force. the city has all but given it to them.


Ok so if someone gently asked them to leave they would move on? Or would they rEsIsT?


Let's get back to reality here. They are squatting on land that does not belong to them and it would take force to make them to leave. Therefore, they are there by force. 


Luckily the rest of us out in the real world are and will be laughing at them until they inevitably fail. They will get bored of their little campout/revolution LARP and go back to the suburbs in live comfortable lives after they destroyed the lives of other people of course.

----------

Brat (06-14-2020),NORAD (06-14-2020)

----------


## Iron

> i have nothing against you and i don't want to destroy western civilization. i just want to see real change that ends some of the main systemic issues engrained in this country. systemic racism, systemic patriarchy, systemic poverty, and so on.


*snaps fingers* Problems solved. Your gripes do not exist in 2020.


If you can't make it in this country you have no one to blame but yourself. Its not racism, patriarchy, or poverty, it is personal choices that make you sink or swim. Racism? Voters wanted a black president so bad they voted for unqualified imbecile barack hussein obama. Patriarchy? Voters wanted a woman president so bad the most corrupt nasty woman in the world won the popular vote. Poverty? Over 80% of millionaires are first generation money.

The awful picture of the United States by left wing radicals is a fabrication of 60 years of marxist hate infecting our schools, media, and government.

----------

gregonejeep (06-14-2020),MisterVeritis (06-14-2020),nonsqtr (06-14-2020),NORAD (06-14-2020),Sheldonna (07-01-2020)

----------


## Iron

> 30??? i'm 26


Only 4 years until we figure out if you have a brain or not.

----------

nonsqtr (06-14-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> i have nothing against you and i don't want to destroy western civilization. i just want to see real change that ends some of the main systemic issues engrained in this country. *systemic racism, systemic patriarchy, systemic poverty*, and so on.


Those things don't exist. You've been brainwashed. This is the fairest country on Earth. 

If you want to learn, research The Great Society. The problem is Democrats. That's what you don't understand. The Democrats are the trouble-makers, the slavers, the race baiters, the one urging on "protest". Those people are Marxists; they don't want to improve  the system, they want to overthrow the govt. They use  "innocent" or naive people  to keep their ideology alive. The Dems want all this chaos                   because they think they can win the election if they make things bad under Trump; that he'll get the blame. Democrats are liars, cheaters, schemers, murderers, and thieves. Wake up.

----------

Brat (06-14-2020),Libhater (06-14-2020),MisterVeritis (06-14-2020),Physics Hunter (06-15-2020),Sheldonna (07-01-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

> i have nothing against you and i don't want to destroy western civilization. i just want to see real change that ends some of the main systemic issues engrained in this country. systemic racism, systemic patriarchy, systemic poverty, and so on.


would you like to see a government mandate removed that judges people solely on the color of their skin and sex? that discriminates, is sexist and racist and has been in effect for 60 years? that says because of your race/sex you will not be given the same opportunities as everyone else?

its the best example of "systemic racism, sexism, discrimination" you can find...


hummmm?

----------

Brat (06-14-2020)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Those things don't exist. You've been brainwashed. This is the fairest country on Earth. 
> 
> If you want to learn, research The Great Society. The problem is Democrats. That's what you don't understand. The Democrats are the trouble-makers, the slavers, the race baiters, the one urging on "protest". Those people are Marxists; they don't want to improve  the system, they want to overthrow the govt. They use  "innocent" or naive people  to keep their ideology alive. The Dems want all this chaos                   because they think they can win the election if they make things bad under Trump; that he'll get the blame. Democrats are liars, cheaters, schemers, murderers, and thieves. Wake up.


Here's a funny question for you. Were the slave owners racists? Given that the word racist didn't even exist until maybe the very end of the 19th century or very early into the 20th century.

That would make them racists only by our current invented narrative. To those eras, they were slave owners...and the fight was about slavery being right or wrong.

There was little grey area involving that, in those past eras.

Now, in America and my country (and other civilized nations) - there has only been a fight about who is racist in our countries. That fight has people who produce enormous efforts to incorporate every "victory" of "racism" as a negative instead of a positive.

That means that there cannot ever be a real victory for blacks in all our nations. Those "people" do not allow it. They do not want it to happen, and that is why it keeps going and is unsolveable.

To that end, is why I am writing this out to you. Victim status mentality, which you and I and most of the intelligent people on this planet understand.

The person you posted your answer to, is more than a useful idiot. By every concievable interpretation that I can find of "racist"...the fit of the word is absolute, to her and the "people" like her.

The slave owners were clear cut observation. They were wrong, and the wrong was corrected. These "people" are racists. They are wrong and will not correct. They will not correct because they do not want to correct, just like the slave owners who resisted in those eras.

You're dealing with one (of many) racists, who does not want anything to change positively for blacks in our societies. They use them just like the slave owners on plantations of that era...for political gain and personal "virtue signalling" to blur the weight of their guilt of conscience.

Black people suffer to these racists, for as long as I can remember.

You are not dealing with a useful idiot. You are literally dealing with a racist, no matter how much they "pretend" otherwise, or, we "pretend" that they are just useful idiots...because at some point they have heard the truth of it, and they reject it.

That makes them racists and not just some sort of epically stubborn useful idiot(s).

----------

Brat (06-14-2020),Sheldonna (07-01-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> Drive them into Puget Sound. Let none escape.


Yeah - like that's gonna happen, lol. I haven't read much today but believe they are trying to negotiate now. The city will probably escort them out, ask how they're feeling, give them a nice meal and drive them home!!

----------


## Abbey

> Yeah - like that's gonna happen, lol. I haven't read much today but believe they are trying to negotiate now. The city will probably escort them out, ask how they're feeling, give them a nice meal and drive them home!!


 Negotiate? The only choices  I'd give  them is, get out,  or we'll  get you out.

 There'd  be no, "we want, " only, if you don't  leave,  we will  "escort" you out.

----------

Brat (06-14-2020),potlatch (06-14-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> Negotiate? The only choices  I'd give  them is, get out,  or we'll  get you out.
> 
>  There'd  be no, "we want, " only, if you don't  leave,  we will  "escort" you out.


But it's the democrat Mayors, I think, who are wanting to negotiate. I read so much and sometimes just see the titles of stories without reading the who thing, but I did see that mentioned.  :Dontknow:

----------

Hillofbeans (06-14-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

> Negotiate? The only choices  I'd give  them is, get out,  or we'll  get you out.
> 
>  There'd  be no, "we want, " only, if you don't  leave,  we will  "escort" you out.


I know it's an affront, but they're only destroying themselves with this.

No need to intervene when the enemy is killing_ itself._

----------

Brat (06-14-2020),Hillofbeans (06-14-2020),Lone Gunman (06-14-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

Trump is wisely letting these progressive shitstain politicians hang by their own petard.

----------

Brat (06-14-2020),Lone Gunman (06-14-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

Trump doesn't need to make the same mistake that Nixon made at Kent State. let them all lie in their own shit stained beds for a while.

----------

Brat (06-14-2020),Hillofbeans (06-14-2020),Lone Gunman (06-14-2020),Rutabaga (06-14-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> But it's the democrat Mayors, I think, who are wanting to negotiate. I read so much and sometimes just see the titles of stories without reading the who thing, but I did see that mentioned.


City government is aiding and abetting an insurrection.

Those who should be acting now, should be arrested by MPs, once troops do arrive.

----------

Big Dummy (06-14-2020),Brat (06-14-2020),Lone Gunman (06-15-2020),potlatch (06-14-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> You're dealing with one (of many) racists, who does not want anything to change positively for blacks in our societies. They use them just like the slave owners on plantations of that era...for political gain and personal "virtue signalling" to blur the weight of their guilt of conscience. Black people suffer to these racists, for as long as I can remember. You are not dealing with a useful idiot. You are literally dealing with a racist, no matter how much they "pretend" otherwise, or, we "pretend" that they are just useful idiots...because at some point they have heard the truth of it, and they reject it.


All your points are valid and should be considered by those looking for truth.

 I'd like to add one, for @Taylor and anyone else who might not know (thanks to Bill Ayers, what they don't know is quite a lot and can hurt them badly...

These are the some of the most influential politicians, religious leaders, society bigwigs etc., who used and        abused blacks the most  causing untold millions of murders, deaths, and all crimes in between-who are directly responsible  for  the crisis; flirting with an actual Civil War, the serious and historic times we're in now.








[IMG]https://external-content.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=https%3A%2F%2Fi0.wp.com%2Fwww.seraphicpress.com  %2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2016%2F01%2Fquote-i-ll-have-those-******s-voting-democratic-for-the-next-200-years-touting-his-underlying-lyndon-b-johnson-50-86-10.jpg%3Fresize%3D540%252C254&f=1&nofb=1[/IMG]

What do     they all have in common? All Democrats. 
Democrats are the problem. And btw, they lie about everything. They cheat and steal everything. Ever wonder why they're so opposed to voter ID? Vote informed or don't vote!

----------

Brat (06-14-2020),Canadianeye (07-01-2020),Lone Gunman (06-15-2020),Rutabaga (06-14-2020),Sheldonna (07-01-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Trump doesn't need to make the same mistake that Nixon made at Kent State. let them all lie in their own shit stained beds for a while.


Nixon had no authority at Kent State.  That was a state facility; with law and order, beyond Campus Police, maintained by the State Highway Patrol.

It was Governor James Rhodes who dropped the ball on that one.  Rhodes, a university dropout (money) had a fetishlike commitment to higher education.  During his 16 years as governor (two stretches of two terms each) state universities and community colleges exploded with capital improvements.

Rhodes was good for Ohio in many, many ways, but at Kent he fumbled.  Instead of doing as Ronald Reagan did in CA...Rhodes swore the universities would stay open, at gunpoint, if necessary.

To show bravado, Rhodes ordered the Ohio National Guard onto the grounds at Kent State.  BIG mistake - the Guard was tired from a violent Teamsters truckers' strike in Cleveland.  Meantime, the Highway Patrol had put together a riot detail - a sort of proto-SWAT unit, with a focus on crowd control.   The Highway Patrol was tasked with protecting State buildings and land.

But the OHP was not called in.  Instead, tired Guard soldiers, many younger than those Kent students, took to the grounds.

And, from photos and videos taken at the time, as well as observers' statements, it appeared a group of five guardsmen were acting in concert, awaiting a signal that was slow in coming.  The shooters were, initially, that group, and then a general firing into the crowd by other tired, rattled troops.

Nixon could have done nothing, and putting the Army in there would have made things worse if he did try it.

----------

Lone Gunman (06-15-2020)

----------


## Dan40

> i have nothing against you and i don't want to destroy western civilization. i just want to see real change that ends some of the main systemic issues engrained in this country. systemic racism, systemic patriarchy, systemic poverty, and so on.


Racism?  Is less in the USA than most nations, and US racism is primarily blacks racist against whites.  In Africa blacks are completely racist against other blacks. Poverty?  In USA what we call poverty is decent living in other nations.  And so on.......like systemic FREEDOM.  Here one is allowed to be stupid and entirely wrong, and you are taking full advantage of that freedom.  FACTS do not support any of your positions.

----------

Big Dummy (06-14-2020),Brat (06-14-2020),Lone Gunman (06-15-2020),Rutabaga (06-14-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

> Some of you already know that I was born and raised in the Seattle area and even though I don't live in Seattle right now it's still my hometown and I love it. *I've also been interested in and have been an advocate of the concepts of social anarchism for a while and so I am loving even more right now is what is happening right now in Cap Hill*. It's a forming all inclusive co-op with a communal focus that excludes the systemic inequalities and force that brings down neighborhoods and divides people. I'm well aware that it will eventually be broken up either by the militarized police force or voluntarily whenever all the demands are met which would result in true action being taken by government to right wrongs, but until that day comes this is real courage by the people who are in that zone. Trump and his supporters will make this out to be domestic terrorism (it's not) and will talk about how scared people are and how dangerous the "occupiers" are but it's a lie. I know i'll be mocked and insulted on here (shocker) for my opinion but I dont care. This is how real change happens.


I used to think you were just a clueless little girl, now.......  :Geez:

----------

Big Dummy (06-14-2020),Brat (06-14-2020),Lone Gunman (06-15-2020)

----------


## Daily Bread

> All your points are valid and should be considered by those looking for truth.
> 
>  I'd like to add one, for @Taylor and anyone else who might not know (thanks to Bill Ayers, what they don't know is quite a lot and can hurt them badly...
> 
> These are the some of the most influential politicians, religious leaders, society bigwigs etc., who used and        abused blacks the most  causing untold millions of murders, deaths, and all crimes in between-who are directly responsible  for  the crisis; flirting with an actual Civil War, the serious and historic times we're in now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Booker-T-Washington-Quotes-2.jpg

----------

Brat (06-14-2020),Lone Gunman (06-15-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I used to think you were just a clueless little girl, now.......


What was it Mark Twain once said?  "_Better to close one's mouth and be thought a fool, than to open it and remove all doubt._"

----------

Brat (06-15-2020),Jen (06-14-2020),Lone Gunman (06-14-2020),nonsqtr (06-14-2020),OldSchool (06-14-2020),Physics Hunter (06-15-2020)

----------


## Jen

> I used to think you were just a clueless little girl, now.......


She wouldn't even respond to my post.  I won't bother to read her posts again.   :Cool20:

----------

Brat (06-15-2020),Lone Gunman (06-14-2020),OldSchool (06-14-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> City government is aiding and abetting an insurrection.
> 
> Those who should be acting now, should be arrested by MPs, once troops do arrive.


I wrote quite a stern comment at #8 on the first page. They should have been penned in for a period of time with no new supplies and no pampering. There needs to be a way and a place to arrest these protestors and punish them in some manner instead of letting them walk free.

----------

Brat (06-15-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

> She wouldn't even respond to my post.  I won't bother to read her posts again.


she cant respond...she doesn't know enough about the issues to do so...


its easier to fool people than it is to convince them they have been fooled...

----------

Brat (06-15-2020),Jen (06-14-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> Attachment 50952


Wow, been going on longer than I thought. And Woodrow Wilson was an admirer of the communist revolution in Russia.

----------

Brat (06-15-2020)

----------


## Jen

> she cant respond...she doesn't know enough about the issues to do so...
> 
> 
> its easier to fool people than it is to convince them they have been fooled...


Ohhhhh......  Yah.......  Allowing one's self to remain ignorant is just sad.

----------

Brat (06-15-2020),Rutabaga (06-14-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Ohhhhh......  Yah.......  Allowing one's self to remain ignorant is just sad.


this is all new to her and many yuts...

they know nothing of the democrats/republicans nor what they have stood for in their histories...

they know nothing about affirmative action, what it does,, how it works,,know nothing about the selective service admin. and how it only targets males...yet they go on and on about the mysterious patriarchy that allows females more opportunities, better schooling/grants employment, etc. 

it not so much that they know so little as its what they think they know is wrong...

i blame the democrats education cartel.

what they dont know fills libraries...

----------

Brat (06-15-2020),Jen (06-14-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

Dems loved Hitler so much they had to      rewrite history that fascism is "far right" and still getting away with it to this day.

----------

Brat (06-15-2020),MisterVeritis (06-25-2020),nonsqtr (06-14-2020),Rutabaga (06-14-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Dems loved Hitler so much they had to      rewrite history that fascism is "far right" and still getting away with it to this day.


yea,,when "socialist" is in their name...nazi=national SOCIALIST german workers party.


but the progs say hitler didnt use the right word... :Geez:

----------

Brat (06-15-2020)

----------


## Jen

> Dems loved Hitler so much they had to      rewrite history that fascism is "far right" and still getting away with it to this day.


Same as their lie that Republicans are racists..........when the Democrat Party IS the party of racism and racists years ago and now...........Biden feels he "owns" black people enough to tell them they aren't black if they don't vote for him.  The hubris!  The utter audacity of that statement he made!

----------

Brat (06-15-2020),Canadianeye (06-15-2020),Rutabaga (06-14-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Dems loved Hitler so much they had to      rewrite history that fascism is "far right" and still getting away with it to this day.


What do Nazis and commies have in common?

Answer: both systems place the individual in the service of the State.

That's why they are BOTH "socialist".

So @Taylor, if you're going to discuss "social" anarchy please at least use the right vocabulary.

Conservatives are not "fascists", we are the EXACT OPPOSITE.

Why?

Because we believe in the sovereignty of the INDIVIDUAL. Our "State" is nothing more than a convenience, that carries out the wishes of its individual participants. The state derives all of its legitimate power ONLY through the assent of individuals.

"Social" anarchy is an oxymoron. There is no such thing. Uncodified agreement is no agreement at all.

----------

Brat (06-15-2020),Canadianeye (07-01-2020),East of the Beast (06-22-2020),Physics Hunter (06-15-2020)

----------


## Swedgin

And yet.....

When the Bundy family took over an abandoned rec center, the state sent in mobs of police and FBI agents.  They killed a man.  (No biggie, he was white....)

When a group of religious people wanted to just be left alone (on THEIR OWN LAND!!!!), the ATF and FBI called in tanks, helicopters, used psychological warfare, and ended with burning them all alive (including many children)

CLEARLY, our--"leaders" (Who think themselves more as RULERS...), are biased and capricious in their application of force.

(Won't matter for long, however, as the "Rule of Law" will soon be nothing but words in this nation.....")






And I will LOVE IT!  (Makes me feel like I am back home in Deadwood.....)"

----------

Hillofbeans (06-20-2020),Rutabaga (06-15-2020)

----------


## liberal_hack

> They posted the demands.


Sure. I asked your opinion. Of the demands, which do you feel are non-negotiable, and which could be compromised? Do you wish to engage or simply stir a pot?

----------

Brat (06-20-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> And yet.....
> 
> When the Bundy family took over an abandoned rec center, the state sent in mobs of police and FBI agents.  They killed a man.  (No biggie, he was white....)
> 
> When a group of religious people wanted to just be left alone (on THEIR OWN LAND!!!!), the ATF and FBI called in tanks, helicopters, used psychological warfare, and ended with burning them all alive (including many children)
> 
> CLEARLY, our--"leaders" (Who think themselves more as RULERS...), are biased and capricious in their application of force.
> 
> (Won't matter for long, however, as the "Rule of Law" will soon be nothing but words in this nation.....")
> ...


Exactly.

What have I been saying?

UNEQUAL application of the law.

Legal discrimination is a violation of the 4th and 14th Amendments.

----------

Brat (06-20-2020),Swedgin (06-15-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

> And yet.....
> 
> When the Bundy family took over an abandoned rec center, the state sent in mobs of police and FBI agents.  They killed a man.  (No biggie, he was white....)
> 
> When a group of religious people wanted to just be left alone (on THEIR OWN LAND!!!!), the ATF and FBI called in tanks, helicopters, used psychological warfare, and ended with burning them all alive (including many children)
> 
> CLEARLY, our--"leaders" (Who think themselves more as RULERS...), are biased and capricious in their application of force.
> 
> (Won't matter for long, however, as the "Rule of Law" will soon be nothing but words in this nation.....")
> ...




btw, in each of those cases you mentioned, it was under a DEMOCRAT administration...

----------

Hillofbeans (06-20-2020),Swedgin (06-15-2020)

----------


## fortis

> CLEARLY, our--"leaders" (Who think themselves more as RULERS...), are biased and capricious in their application of force.


*Americans Don’t Get Ruled’ – Illinois Judge Unloads on Pritzker’s Stay-at-Home Order*https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...ighlight=ruled

----------


## Swedgin

> btw, in each of those cases you mentioned, it was under a DEMOCRAT administration...


Yep.

I don't know if Slick directly authorized the slaughter of the Davidians at Waco (May have been busy with one of his interns....), but, his ADMINISTRATION authorized that act of mass murder on American citizens for the "crime" of preparing to be assaulted........

----------

Brat (06-20-2020),Hillofbeans (06-20-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Yep.
> 
> I don't know if Slick directly authorized the slaughter of the Davidians at Waco (May have been busy with one of his interns....), but, his ADMINISTRATION authorized that act of mass murder on American citizens for the "crime" of preparing to be assaulted........


It was Janet Reno, yes?

----------

Brat (06-20-2020)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> i have nothing against you and i don't want to destroy western civilization. i just want to see real change that ends some of the main systemic issues engrained in this country. systemic racism, systemic patriarchy, systemic poverty, and so on.



Then why do you continue to vote for systemic racism, poverty, and patriarchy?  You are the one who champions the people who foster such undesired behaviour.  

Atlanta hasnt had a Republican Mayor since 1879.  So who is responsible for the systemic racism there?
Chicago hasnt had a Republican Mayor since 1931.  Sho who is responsible for the systemic racism there?
Seattle hasnt had a Republican Mayor since 1938, Minneapolis since 1973.  Who is responsible for the police behavior in those cities?  Who?  Come on Taylor, its not a trick question.  Who made the cops vicious in those cities?  Who did it?  

You dont see how its always the Democrats?  Must mean you want systemic racism, systemic poverty, and systemic patriarchy.  Thats all I see from you.  You scream on this board all the time about Trump.  Who actually does something about the real problems in the United States of America.  Who actually goes out of his way to make lives better for black, white, yellow, red, brown, or any other skinned person that is American.  You are against Trump.  You are for the racists, and the real haters of the United States.  This is why I could care less about your virtue signaling.  

I am tired of the systemic stupidity.

----------

Brat (06-20-2020),Dan40 (06-20-2020),dinosaur (06-22-2020),fortis (06-20-2020),Hillofbeans (06-20-2020),Kodiak (06-20-2020),liberal_hack (06-22-2020)

----------


## Hillofbeans

> Then why do you continue to vote for systemic racism, poverty, and patriarchy?  You are the one who champions the people who foster such undesired behaviour.  
> 
> Atlanta hasn’t had a Republican Mayor since 1879.  So who is responsible for the systemic racism there?
> Chicago hasn’t had a Republican Mayor since 1931.  Sho who is responsible for the systemic racism there?
> Seattle hasn’t had a Republican Mayor since 1938, Minneapolis since 1973.  Who is responsible for the police behavior in those cities?  Who?  Come on Taylor, it’s not a trick question.  Who made the cops vicious in those cities?  Who did it?  
> 
> You don’t see how it’s always the Democrats?  Must mean you want systemic racism, systemic poverty, and systemic patriarchy.  That’s all I see from you.  You scream on this board all the time about Trump.  Who actually does something about the real problems in the United States of America.  Who actually goes out of his way to make lives better for black, white, yellow, red, brown, or any other skinned person that is American.  You are against Trump.  You are for the racists, and the real haters of the United States.  This is why I could care less about your virtue signaling.  
> 
> I am tired of the systemic stupidity.


Great post

----------

Brat (06-20-2020),FirstGenCanadian (06-20-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> Great post


Yep, he nailed it with systemic stupidity.

----------

Brat (06-20-2020),FirstGenCanadian (06-20-2020),Hillofbeans (06-20-2020)

----------


## Swedgin

> It was Janet Reno, yes?


Yes.  Frau Reno.

----------

Brat (06-22-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast

Autonomy doesn't require others to provide for them.....Autonomy implies independence.

----------

Brat (06-22-2020),US Conservative (06-22-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast

> What do Nazis and commies have in common?
> 
> Answer: both systems place the individual in the service of the State.
> 
> That's why they are BOTH "socialist".
> 
> So @Taylor, if you're going to discuss "social" anarchy please at least use the right vocabulary.
> 
> Conservatives are not "fascists", we are the EXACT OPPOSITE.
> ...


These made up high sounding phrases being used by the anarchist don't even make sense.

----------

Brat (06-22-2020),Lone Gunman (06-22-2020),nonsqtr (06-22-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> These made up high sounding phrases being used by the anarchist don't even make sense.


Yeah. They wouldn't know a fascist if one came up and bit em on the butt.

To the kids in Seattle, any authority figure is a fascist. They'd even call a psychopath a fascist.

'Course anything white is racist, and anything white and male is a supremacist.

It reminds me of a scene from the movie Airplane, where the old lady says, "excuse me, I speak jive, may I help translate?"

----------

Brat (06-22-2020),East of the Beast (06-22-2020),Lone Gunman (06-22-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Yes.  Frau Reno.


Janet-From-Another-Planet...was going...senile.

Like another pol we know and love, hey?

I can see Slow Joe doing something similar, when there's no handler there to give him a cookie and shut him up...

----------

Brat (06-22-2020),Lone Gunman (06-22-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

Clueless in Seattle

An excellent op-ed

Clueless in Seattle | TheHill

----------

Brat (06-22-2020),dinosaur (06-22-2020),Lone Gunman (06-22-2020),UKSmartypants (06-22-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> Yep.
> I don't know if *Slick directly authorized* the slaughter of the Davidians at Waco (May have been busy with one of his interns....), but, his ADMINISTRATION authorized that act of mass murder on American citizens for the "crime" of preparing to be assaulted........


Word is Reno wasn't for it and Hillary pushed it.

----------

Brat (06-22-2020),Lone Gunman (06-22-2020),Swedgin (06-24-2020)

----------


## Wilson2

> Some of you already know that I was born and raised in the Seattle area and even though I don't live in Seattle right now it's still my hometown and I love it. I've also been interested in and have been an advocate of the concepts of social anarchism for a while and so I am loving even more right now is what is happening right now in Cap Hill. It's a forming all inclusive co-op with a communal focus that excludes the systemic inequalities and force that brings down neighborhoods and divides people. I'm well aware that it will eventually be broken up either by the militarized police force or voluntarily whenever all the demands are met which would result in true action being taken by government to right wrongs, but until that day comes this is real courage by the people who are in that zone. Trump and his supporters will make this out to be domestic terrorism (it's not) and will talk about how scared people are and how dangerous the "occupiers" are but it's a lie. I know i'll be mocked and insulted on here (shocker) for my opinion but I dont care. This is how real change happens.


Do you still think its "all inclusive"?     White people are required to sit behind everyone else, go to the back of the line.   There is a clear and well publicized process of discrimination in CHAZ.   Notice the first thing CHAZ did was create an armed security force to police inhabitants. 

CHAZ exists by using utilities provided by Seattle tax payers, food and material looted from the area, and food donated from outside.   

CHAZ is demonstrating what we all know - they are just socialists living off of other people.

----------

Brat (06-22-2020),Lone Gunman (06-22-2020),US Conservative (06-22-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

Rough translation: "I went inside after getting permission from the guards, some black people said I wasn't allowed to film at all. They started beating me up until some volunteers came in and stopped it, they gave me ice and medicine. It was about 15 minutes total."

----------

Lone Gunman (06-22-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Lone Gunman (06-22-2020)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> Far out.
> 
> Is that the guard tent in the background?


Where's the weed plants in that plot?

----------

US Conservative (06-22-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

*In an unparalleled moment of irony, a Seattle Twitch live streamer was robbed live on the air while displaying and boasting of the wonderful new site that is the CHOP zone.*


https://twitter.com/NorthernerPNW/st...rc=twsrc%5Etfw

----------

Call_me_Ishmael (06-23-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

Apparently CHAZ has its own police dept and they are investigating...lol.

----------


## Brat

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

East of the Beast (06-22-2020),US Conservative (06-22-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

Antifa going door to door kicking in doors demanding money.

----------



----------


## US Conservative

*Seattle will move to dismantle ‘CHOP’ protest zone, Mayor Durkan says

https://q13fox.com/2020/06/22/seattl...end-shootings/*

----------

Hillofbeans (06-22-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I'll believe it when I see it.

----------

US Conservative (06-22-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> Antifa going door to door kicking in doors demanding money.


That's appalling!   Men in dresses alongside blacks raping men, women and children?   Seriously though what did Durkan expect when she actively aided and abetted this?   

Didn't she take down their temporary wooden barriers and supply them with stronger concrete ones?  

I hope all this gets out if the Bikers for Trump, or whoever, actually go in and clean this scum up because the leftists will be rabbiting on and blaming Trump.

----------

Hillofbeans (06-22-2020),US Conservative (06-22-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> That's appalling!   Men in dresses alongside blacks raping men, women and children?   Seriously though what did Durkan expect when she actively aided and abetted this?   
> 
> Didn't she take down their temporary wooden barriers and supply them with stronger concrete ones?  
> 
> I hope all this gets out if the Bikers for Trump, or whoever, actually go in and clean this scum up because the leftists will be rabbiting on and blaming Trump.


It was only a matter of time (and not much time), before there were going to be rapes and murders.  

It happened at occupy, its the normal background violence in democrat cities, and yet these democrat politicians decided more people had to be assaulted, raped, or killed before they would step in.

THAT is how dems do.

----------



----------


## US Conservative

Within hours of the Mayor saying she will shut down chop, Antifa/BLM have moved back into Washington DC, and are trying to set up "BHAS".  They also defaced a church.



https://twitter.com/ShelbyTalcott/st...51195863597057

----------

Big Dummy (06-23-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> Some of you already know that I was born and raised in the Seattle area and even though I don't live in Seattle right now it's still my hometown and I love it. I've also been interested in and have been an advocate of the concepts of social anarchism for a while and so I am loving even more right now is what is happening right now in Cap Hill. It's a forming all inclusive co-op with a communal focus that excludes the systemic inequalities and force that brings down neighborhoods and divides people.* I'm well aware that it will eventually be broken up either by the militarized police force or voluntarily whenever all the demands are met which would result in true action being taken by government to right wrongs, but until that day comes this is real courage by the people who are in that zone. Trump and his supporters will make this out to be domestic terrorism (it's not) and will talk about how scared people are and how dangerous the "occupiers" are but it's a lie.* I know i'll be mocked and insulted on here (shocker) for my opinion but I dont care. This is how real change happens.


Lol your post did not age well, @Taylor

----------

Big Dummy (06-23-2020),Iron (06-23-2020)

----------


## FNguy

Wow the OP is unbelievably naive and ignorant.

----------

US Conservative (06-23-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

Turns out kids do not get taught American History in school anymore. That's a deliberate sabotage of the American People. 
This man infiltrated the scools system through textbooks, K-12 and college. He's an evil      influence on our society.
 

He was one of the people who groomed and helped Obama rise in politics. All of this is FACT. 


This is the communist takeover the Left has dreamt of for a century. Dems want it and Republicans are cowardly silent, except for the  President, of course. 

She isn't just naive, she's part of the problem because she thinks this is all "interesting" when in fact it's a national emergency - communists trying to start a revolution.

----------

Big Dummy (06-23-2020),Brat (06-23-2020),Rutabaga (06-23-2020),US Conservative (06-23-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Turns out kids do not get taught American History in school anymore. That's a deliberate sabotage of the American People. 
> This man infiltrated the scools system through textbooks, K-12 and college. He's an evil      influence on our society.
>  
> 
> He was one of the people who groomed and helped Obama rise in politics. All of this is FACT. 
> 
> 
> This is the communist takeover the Left has dreamt of for a century. Dems want it and Republicans are cowardly silent, except for the  President, of course. 
> 
> She isn't just naive, she's part of the problem because she thinks this is all "interesting" when in fact it's a national emergency - communists trying to start a revolution.





you should read some of his musings,,,he's a real, self hating racist who sees a kinship with charles manson and helter skelter but as a way to rid the globe of whites...
a domestic terrorist, bomber, murderer, liar, robber and thief, he combines everything bad in a meat sack with a mouth of the prog persuasion...

----------

Big Dummy (06-23-2020),Brat (06-23-2020),US Conservative (06-23-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

And SHE  doesn't know who he is. What was that phrase...useful??? something  :Thinking:

----------

Brat (06-23-2020),Hillofbeans (06-24-2020),US Conservative (06-23-2020)

----------


## US Conservative



----------


## Iron

@Taylor Are you enjoying the violence, chaos, and eventual collapse of CHAZ? You are witnessing a real time experiment of anarchy. It won't change your mind of course. Anarchy and fascism are both total shit.

----------

US Conservative (06-24-2020)

----------


## Taylor

> @Taylor Are you enjoying the violence, chaos, and eventual collapse of CHAZ? You are witnessing a real time experiment of anarchy. It won't change your mind of course. Anarchy and fascism are both total shit.


If you don’t think there are people going in there and trying to sabotage what’s happening there then you are being naive.

----------


## Trinnity

> If you don’t think there are people going in there and trying to sabotage what’s happening there then you are being naive.


Ok, who's sabotaging their lawless zone and show us proof.

----------

NORAD (06-28-2020),US Conservative (06-24-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> If you don’t think there are people going in there and trying to sabotage what’s happening there then you are being naive.


I think they're doing a good enough job of sabotaging themselves.

----------

Abbey (06-24-2020),Brat (06-24-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

The gullible and easily bought always do. Useful idiots.

----------

Abbey (06-24-2020),Brat (06-24-2020),US Conservative (06-24-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> If you dont think there are people going in there and trying to sabotage whats happening there then you are being naive.



Do you think the people who actually live there want these marxist morons endangering thier safety  and threatening them? Were the residents consulted about this before their streets got taken over by intolerant marxist thugs ?

----------

US Conservative (06-24-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Do you think the people who actually live there want these marxist morons endangering thier safety  and threatening them? Were the residents consulted about this before their streets got taken over by intolerant marxist thugs ?


Yeah.

0.1% of the population wants to dictate to everyone else.

They call themselves socialists and anarchists and the very first thing they do is arm themselves and scare the shit out of all the local residents.

And the fucking mayor calls them "peaceful" while the scumbag police chief makes up all kinds of stories that never happened.

These clowns kids are completely incapable of running ANYTHING, even their own lives.

They're being played by a bunch of communists and they don't even realize it 

Any goodwill they might have had going in has been completely squandered. They've already reneged on and violated multiple agreements with their ally the mayor.

----------

Brat (06-24-2020),NORAD (06-25-2020)

----------


## Iron

> If you don’t think there are people going in there and trying to sabotage what’s happening there then you are being naive.


hahahahaha

Yes, Taylor, people are COMMITTING MURDER just to sabotage the anarchist commie LARP.

Anarchy just means the wolves get to feast without rammifications. Haven't you seen The Lion King? Everything went to shit when Mufasa died and stability was replaced with anarchy under evil Scar and hyenas. Then Simba came back and things stabilized again. Best documentary ever.

Under anarchy, evil thrives. Under gentle strong leadership, good thrives.

----------

Big Bird (06-24-2020),NORAD (06-28-2020),Swedgin (06-24-2020),US Conservative (06-24-2020)

----------


## Swedgin

> Word is Reno wasn't for it and Hillary pushed it.


I can see Hillary pushing for the murder of Christians.  (Just doing her 'father's' work....)

----------


## Swedgin

> Ok, who's sabotaging their lawless zone and show us proof.


WHO:  Racist Republican Sith-Ninja's.   White-wing Rednecks from South Alabama.   Republicans in drag, posing as CHAZ 'sitizens...'


PROOF:  I saw it on TV, or You Tube, or Facebook or something.  I forget, because I was getting high at the time......

----------

Brat (06-24-2020),US Conservative (06-24-2020)

----------


## Dan40

> WHO:  Racist Republican Sith-Ninja's.   White-wing Rednecks from South Alabama.   Republicans in drag, posing as CHAZ 'sitizens...'
> 
> 
> PROOF:  I saw it on TV, or You Tube, or Facebook or something.  I forget, because I was getting high at the time......


Well that's it then.  No more proof needed.

----------

Brat (06-24-2020)

----------


## Dan40

> If you dont think there are people going in there and trying to sabotage whats happening there then you are being naive.


Naive is a word YOU should study for several hours each day.

----------

Abbey (06-24-2020),Brat (06-24-2020),jirqoadai (06-24-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

Oh the irony...

----------

Brat (06-24-2020),US Conservative (06-24-2020)

----------


## Iron

@Taylor

Four shootings in three days in the anarcho-communist utopia. I suppose the last one was a saboteur as well?



Left wingers were blaming "right wing white supremacists" for starting the riots as well. Because that is what white supremacists want to do, go in huge crowds of pissed off black people.



Democrats/liberals/progressives/anarchists NEVER take responsibility for their actions.

----------

Lone Gunman (06-24-2020),US Conservative (06-24-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> If you dont think there are people going in there and trying to sabotage whats happening there then you are being naive.


Ah yes, the constant cry of the left- "That wasn't real socialism".

I wonder how many bodies they will find there once its cleared out.

Apparently bodies are being found in the water nearby.

----------

Abbey (06-24-2020),Brat (06-24-2020),JustPassinThru (06-24-2020),Lone Gunman (06-24-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> Oh the irony...


The irony-it burns!!!

----------

Lone Gunman (06-24-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> WHO:  Racist Republican Sith-Ninja's.   White-wing Rednecks from South Alabama.   Republicans in drag, posing as CHAZ 'sitizens...'
> 
> 
> PROOF:  I saw it on TV, or You Tube, or Facebook or something.  I forget, because I was getting high at the time......


So lets get this clear. The Boy Scouts, with the John Birch Society and the Illuminati, are smuggling in lizard aliens in human costumes to undermine CHAZ so they can steal the secret formulae of Ben and Jerries Cookie Dough, only known to the  Freemasons, to undermine western society by selling it to the chinese ?

----------

Brat (06-24-2020),Lone Gunman (06-24-2020),Swedgin (06-25-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> The irony-it burns!!!



No, that's the Stupid.

The irony, just makes your face twist.  Like Bell's Palsy.

----------

Abbey (06-24-2020),Lone Gunman (06-24-2020),US Conservative (06-24-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

I think @Taylor probably gets it by now


You'd have to be kind of a dummy not to. I don't think she's a dummy.

----------


## Dan40

> So lets get this clear. The Boy Scouts, with the John Birch Society and the Illuminati, are smuggling in lizard aliens in human costumes to undermine CHAZ so they can steal the secret formulae of Ben and Jerries Cookie Dough, only known to the  Freemasons, to undermine western society by selling it to the chinese ?


Everybody knows that.

----------

Lone Gunman (06-24-2020),Rutabaga (06-25-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> I think @Taylor probably gets it by now
> 
> 
> You'd have to be kind of a dummy not to. I don't think she's a dummy.


 I disagree,  Taylor  doesn't  get it, she'll  never  get it, she doesn't  want to  get it, she's  happy  in her ignorance. 

  Dummy,  isn't  the word  for  what  she is.

----------

Canadianeye (07-01-2020),Lone Gunman (06-24-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> I disagree,  Taylor  doesn't  get, she'll  never  get, she doesn't  want to  get it, she's  happy  in her ignorance. 
> 
>   Dummy,  isn't  the word  for  what  she is.


'useful idiot' comes to mind.

----------

Abbey (06-24-2020)

----------


## Iron

> I disagree,  Taylor  doesn't  get it, she'll  never  get it, she doesn't  want to  get it, she's  happy  in her ignorance. 
> 
>   Dummy,  isn't  the word  for  what  she is.


She is blaming the failures of her ideology on other groups. People in denial never learn.

----------

Canadianeye (07-01-2020),Lone Gunman (06-25-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> If you don’t think there are people going in there and trying to sabotage what’s happening there then you are being naive.





> She is blaming the failures of her ideology on other groups. People in denial never learn.


Democrats and Bill Ayers brainwashed her though the school system and she so deeply believes the lies. 
 @Taylor, BLM and Antifa are Marxist terror groups.* BLM is a multinational corporation. They donate massive amounts of money to  Dems* and                 own the Democratic Party. Dems are so obsessed with winning elections, they'll sell out to   communists. Some of them are communists and even in history, radical Islam aligned with the Nazis in N. Africa. Did you know that? Now they're aligning with Marxists in this country - right now!  

If you care about your   rights under the first ten amendmendments to the Constitution, called the Bill of RIGHTS,  you should be                pissed as hell these communists have been lying to you all your life. They don't care about you one bit, only your money and your vote. But if you let them, they'll take literally everything from you. Everything. Democrats are the problem. Democrats have always been the problem. They're criminals and                      Marxists and they'll run you over in a heartbeat. They'll crush you and watch you die and never give you another thought.  Everything they do is for them, not you. Count on it. Do you really want to be  part of the Left?

Get your ass in gear and          open you eyes.

----------

Brat (06-25-2020),flack (06-25-2020),Hillofbeans (06-25-2020),Lone Gunman (06-25-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> Democrats and Bill Ayers brainwashed her though the school system and she so deeply believes the lies. 
>  @Taylor, BLM and Antifa are Marxist terror groups.* BLM is a multinational corporation. They donate massive amounts of money to  Dems* and                 own the Democratic Party. Dems are so obsessed with winning elections, they'll sell out to   communists. Some of them are communists and even in history, radical Islam aligned with the Nazis in N. Africa. Did you know that? Now they're aligning with Marxists in this country - right now!  
> 
> If you care about your   rights under the first ten amendmendments to the Constitution, called the Bill of RIGHTS,  you should be                pissed as hell these communists have been lying to you all your life. They don't care about you one bit, only your money and your vote. But if you let them, they'll take literally everything from you. Everything. Democrats are the problem. Democrats have always been the problem. They're criminals and                      Marxists and they'll run you over in a heartbeat. They'll crush you and watch you die and never give you another thought.  Everything they do is for them, not you. Count on it. Do you really want to be  part of the Left?
> 
> Get your ass in gear and          open you eyes.


 Why bother? She's already  told you  where she stands.

 No one or, nothing is going to  change  her mind,  she's  FOR socialism  in this country,  she's  already  voiced it, she's  an idiot,  who doesn't  even know what  her ideals will mean for  every  citizen,  herself  included,  she thinks  because  she  was for it, she'll be  spared  the fallout, the end result. 

 Taylor is  too ignorant to  realize,  she'll  die just as  easily as  anyone else,  if socialism  fully  takes  hold.

----------

Brat (06-25-2020),Lone Gunman (06-25-2020),MisterVeritis (06-25-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> Why bother?  
> 
>  Taylor is  too ignorant to  realize,  she'll  die just as  easily as  anyone else,  if socialism  fully  takes  hold.


I think               anyone when given the straight truth, will want to find out if it's true. I hope she will.

----------

Brat (06-25-2020),flack (06-25-2020)

----------


## Swedgin

> So lets get this clear. The Boy Scouts, with the John Birch Society and the Illuminati, are smuggling in lizard aliens in human costumes to undermine CHAZ so they can steal the secret formulae of Ben and Jerries Cookie Dough, only known to the  Freemasons, to undermine western society by selling it to the chinese ?


Yea, you forgot all about Bigfoot's contribution, you...you...speciesist!

----------

Dan40 (06-25-2020),Lone Gunman (06-25-2020),UKSmartypants (06-25-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> I think               anyone when given the straight truth, will want to find out if it's true. I hope she will.


 She's  been  given the  straight  truth,  she doesn't  believe it,  she's seen  what  socialism  has done to  other  countries,  she's  on the bandwagon of, "it'll be  different  HERE, with AMERICAN  socialism!"

 Its really  a pity, you keep  defending  her, hoping  she'll  miraculously  see the  light.

----------


## Abbey

Did you hear the latest demand of BLM?

 "If this  country  doesn't  give  us  what we want,  we'll  burn down the  system and,  replace it."

 The White House  response....."The United States  doesn't  negotiate with  violent  terrorists. "

 There's  the people  Taylor  supports.....BLM terrorists.

----------

Brat (06-27-2020),Lone Gunman (06-25-2020),NORAD (06-28-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

There are 4 companies registered at Companies House in the UK with the name 'Black Lives Matters' 


blm1.jpg



The first one has one officer, David Wilkes Carmichael, hes been MD of a whole string of companies that never seem to do anything

https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/o...I/appointments



the second one has one officer,  this one is run froma council flat

*BURNETT, Jamie Casswell*

Correspondence addressFlat 602, Cradford House North, 45 Palmers Road, London, England, E2 0DF
and 16 other dissolved companies
https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/o...4/appointments







BLM Wordlwide is run by

*ROCK, Omomize Nacy*

Correspondence address165 Faringdon Road, Swindon, England, SN1 5DL



and the last  on

*MCCOY, Jay Winston, Jay Mccoy*

Correspondence address15 Othello Road, Wolverhampton, England, WV10 9NB

who has a whole string of dissolved companies

https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/o...k/appointments

----------

Lone Gunman (06-25-2020)

----------


## flack

They are blind to the truth and will only see when it is too late.

----------

Brat (06-27-2020),Canadianeye (07-01-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> They are blind to the truth and will only see when it is too late.


 They'll  die, begging for  someone to help  them.

 Too bad,  so sad.

----------

Brat (06-27-2020),flack (06-25-2020),Lone Gunman (06-25-2020)

----------


## Justinian

Hello.  Fellow native here.  CHAZ/CHOP is theft.  Public and private property alike were seized without permission, and this is not a matter of opinion.  Here's hoping that the weak-kneed pols of Seattle as well as the State of Washington find the stones to uphold the terms of our social contract.  Should they choose to not do so, we are no longer bound by that contract by virtue of their being in default.  Hence, no further observation of policy and taxation should be made by we the people.  A one-sided contract is no contract at all.

Best wishes, and - GO DAWGS!

----------

Abbey (06-25-2020),Brat (06-27-2020),Jen (06-25-2020),NORAD (06-25-2020)

----------


## Jen

> Hello.  Fellow native here.  CHAZ/CHOP is theft.  Public and private property alike were seized without permission, and this is not a matter of opinion.  Here's hoping that the weak-kneed pols of Seattle as well as the State of Washington find the stones to uphold the terms of our social contract.  Should they choose to not do so, we are no longer bound by that contract by virtue of their being in default.  Hence, no further observation of policy and taxation should be made by we the people.  A one-sided contract is no contract at all.
> 
> Best wishes, and - GO DAWGS!


Good points.....  Seattle is in for a lot of lawsuits over the CHOP /CHAZ  property confiscations.

----------

Abbey (06-25-2020),Brat (06-27-2020),Lone Gunman (06-25-2020)

----------


## Justinian

As well it should be.  We pay taxes, engage and run businesses, invest into infrastructure, buy homes and send our children to schools all under the presumption that the authorities will be good stewards of our public interests.  When politicians order authorities to stand down in the face of property seizure and forced takeover, they violate our trust and our charter.  Irrespective of the sensibilities of an anarcho-lefty _or_ an extremist righty, our government has a responsiblity to safeguard our persons, our property, and our surrounding environment.  If they do not do this, they lose all legitimacy and I am no longer bound by the terms they openly shirk.

----------

Abbey (06-25-2020),Brat (06-27-2020),nonsqtr (06-26-2020),potlatch (06-25-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> Good points.....  Seattle is in for a lot of lawsuits over the CHOP /CHAZ  property confiscations.


 I hope  so.

----------

Brat (06-27-2020),Jen (06-25-2020),Lone Gunman (06-25-2020)

----------


## Jen

> I hope  so.


Me too.

----------

Brat (06-27-2020)

----------


## flack



----------


## nonsqtr

Two more black children dead.

Teenager killed, another teen hurt in shooting near Seattleâs CHOP zone

So much for anarchy, eh @Taylor?

Like so many other things, looks great on paper, won't work at all in practice.

----------

Brat (06-29-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> Two more black children dead.
> 
> Teenager killed, another teen hurt in shooting near Seattleâ€™s CHOP zone
> 
> So much for anarchy, eh @Taylor?
> 
> Like so many other things, looks great on paper, won't work at all in practice.


 You'll  never  make  her believe that. 

 Those  other  countries  just  didn't know  how to do socialism.....isn't that  what  they all  say?

----------

Brat (06-29-2020)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Protester shows perimeter view and stumbles on to a sign that reads "Cowards Hide Behind Their Guns" while announcer on speaker in background says, "The John Brown Gun Club is armed for your safety, they are on our side."
> 
> https://twitter.com/TransSpeciesDog/...rc=twsrc%5Etfw


Someone should tell these "patriots" that John Brown was hanged for his troubles, after 10 of his men were killed, along with two of his sons.  Perhaps a reenactment of the event should be staged here.

----------


## Taylor

> Two more black children dead.
> 
> Teenager killed, another teen hurt in shooting near Seattleâ€™s CHOP zone
> 
> So much for anarchy, eh @Taylor?
> 
> Like so many other things, looks great on paper, won't work at all in practice.


i didn't say i wanted anarchy. Some of the people there are clearly fucking up what could have been a good thing.

----------


## East of the Beast

> i didn't say i wanted anarchy. Some of the *people there are clearly fucking up* what could have been a good thing.


It is inevitable,no matter how well intentioned.

----------

Swedgin (06-30-2020)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Hey look!...growing their own food already!


This reminds me of the scene in Easy Rider where Peter Fonda and Dennis Hopper come upon a commune in the middle of the desert.  There is a field of very straggly, dried out corn.  Fonda says "They ain't going to make it man" to which Hopper replies as though its the absolute truth, "They are going to make it man"  This is Taylor's world view in a nutshell, look at the most irresponsible system ever devised and say "They are going to make it man".

----------

Brat (06-29-2020)

----------


## Dan40

> i didn't say i wanted anarchy. Some of the people there are clearly fucking up what could have been a good thing.


No, it is/was fucked up from day one. Such immature, naive idocy will always be fucked up from day one.  You learned nothing from OWS?  How is that possible?

----------


## El Guapo

> This reminds me of the scene in Easy Rider where Peter Fonda and Dennis Hopper come upon a commune in the middle of the desert.  There is a field of very straggly, dried out corn.  Fonda says "They ain't going to make it man" to which Hopper replies as though its the absolute truth, "They are going to make it man"  This is Taylor's world view in a nutshell, look at the most irresponsible system ever devised and say "They are going to make it man".


 I remember that part of the movie well. The funny things is- those clueless hippies were light years ahead of the idiot retards rampaging in Shitsaddle.

Plus they were doing their thing on _their own land.
_

----------

Abbey (06-30-2020),Brat (06-30-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

> i didn't say i wanted anarchy. Some of the people there are clearly fucking up what could have been a good thing.





> Hurr durr imma _soshul anarkist_... derp but I don't want  _anarchy_ or something dahur


fucking twit

----------

Abbey (06-30-2020),Brat (06-30-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> I remember that part of the movie well. The funny things is- those clueless hippies were light years ahead of the idiot retards rampaging in Shitsaddle.
> 
> Plus they were doing their thing on _their own land.
> _


They had no chance of making it. The movie portrayed it that way. What happened to those Mormons living the polygamist lifestyle in Mexico?

mormons-murdered-in-mexican-cartel-shootout 


Was it worth it?

----------

Brat (06-30-2020),NORAD (06-30-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

Very sad.  :Facepalm:

----------

Brat (06-30-2020),NORAD (06-30-2020)

----------


## Swedgin

> i didn't say i wanted anarchy. Some of the people there are clearly fucking up what could have been a good thing.


 @Taylor

That is called "Human Nature."

In the absence of authority, there will be those who abuse others.  

Dreamy eyes, and sweet intentions will not stop that.

There must be a balance between LAW and CHAOS.

We are currently seeing in this nation the rule of CHAOS.  And, by definition, that means "anything goes...."

----------

Brat (06-30-2020),NORAD (06-30-2020)

----------


## Brat

> Originally Posted by *Taylor*  				 				i didn't say i wanted anarchy. Some of the people there are clearly fucking up what could have been a good thing.



I'm curious; what could have been a good thing in the Seattle takeover?

----------

NORAD (06-30-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> I'm curious; what could have been a good thing in the Seattle takeover?


 You know,  if it had been  done  RIGHT!   

 It's  how she feels about  socialism,  no one has been able to do it  right, yet.

----------

Brat (06-30-2020),East of the Beast (06-30-2020),El Guapo (06-30-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

Remember me? I write textbooks for schools  and universities. I ruined the schools system and made 2 generations Marxists. I helped Barack Obama become President. My name is Bill Ayers and I'm the founder of The Weather Underground, America's most notorious            domestic terror group...until BLM and ANTIFA, of course. That's why I'm smiling. I am proud of my work. My wife, Bernadine Dohrn is a terrorist too, and the useful idiots don't even know us.

----------

Brat (06-30-2020),NORAD (06-30-2020),Oceander (06-30-2020),Physics Hunter (06-30-2020)

----------


## Brat

> You know,  if it had been  done  RIGHT!   
> 
>  It's  how she feels about  socialism,  no one has been able to do it  right, yet.


Oh, yeah... I forgot.   :Fart:

----------

Abbey (06-30-2020)

----------


## NORAD

> I'm curious; what could have been a good thing in the Seattle takeover?


The Swiftless has left the building....

----------

Brat (07-01-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

> You know,  if it had been  done  RIGHT!   
> 
>  It's  how she feels about  socialism,  no one has been able to do it  right, yet.


 @Taylor

----------

Abbey (06-30-2020),Brat (06-30-2020),US Conservative (07-01-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

They always think they'll get socialism or communism right "this time". It's the progressive way from the stupidest people in the world.

----------

Abbey (06-30-2020),Brat (06-30-2020),US Conservative (07-01-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

I'm going to miss CHAZ, ya simply don't see full retards ignoring the irony of planting their utopian flag in an overflowing starbucks garbage can every day.

ChazFlagTrash.jpeg

----------

Abbey (07-01-2020),Brat (06-30-2020),Montana (07-02-2020),US Conservative (07-01-2020)

----------


## Sheldonna

> Some of you already know that I was born and raised in the Seattle area and even though I don't live in Seattle right now it's still my hometown and I love it. I've also been interested in and have been an advocate of the concepts of social anarchism for a while and so I am loving even more right now is what is happening right now in Cap Hill. It's a forming all inclusive co-op with a communal focus that excludes the systemic inequalities and force that brings down neighborhoods and divides people. I'm well aware that it will eventually be broken up either by the militarized police force or voluntarily whenever all the demands are met which would result in true action being taken by government to right wrongs, but until that day comes this is real courage by the people who are in that zone. Trump and his supporters will make this out to be domestic terrorism (it's not) and will talk about how scared people are and how dangerous the "occupiers" are but it's a lie. I know i'll be mocked and insulted on here (shocker) for my opinion but I dont care. This is how real change happens.


Yeah, it's the only real change leftists ever manage to make.   They fundamentally transformed those six blocks into a mini-3rd world craphole with the homeless, violence, murder, rape and graffiti to prove it.  Congrats!  Your peers have managed to destroy, not create.  And most Americans think you're nuts now.   Good job.

----------

Abbey (07-01-2020),Brat (07-01-2020),Canadianeye (07-01-2020),US Conservative (07-01-2020)

----------


## Sheldonna

> They always think they'll get socialism or communism right "this time". It's the progressive way from the stupidest people in the world.


Their arrogance is surpassed only by their sublime ignorance.   And what a pigsty.  It's obvious that these CHAZ/CHOP people (kids?) have never been taught to clean up after themselves.

----------

Abbey (07-01-2020),Brat (07-01-2020),Oceander (07-01-2020),US Conservative (07-01-2020)

----------


## Sheldonna

> No, it is/was fucked up from day one. Such immature, naive idocy will always be fucked up from day one.  You learned nothing from OWS?  How is that possible?


As Rush says..... heads full of mush?  em2700.gif

----------


## JustPassinThru

> They always think they'll get socialism or communism right "this time". It's the progressive way from the stupidest people in the world.


The dream is fed them by the most megalomaniac people in the world.

They know, idiots' dreams of Free Shit, can be used to give them, the megalomaniacs, unlimited power and control over a society.

This plays over and over again...apparently the stupidity of the lower-tier of hominids is as universal as collectivism is unworkable.

----------


## Iron

@Taylor We are waiting for your updated opinion on CHAZ. Did CHAZ bring the change you hoped for? Or did it die a predictably laughable death (like that black teenager who got murdered)?

----------


## Taylor

> @Taylor We are waiting for your updated opinion on CHAZ. Did CHAZ bring the change you hoped for? Or did it die a predictably laughable death (like that black teenager who got murdered)?


well since its been dismantled theres not much of a chance for it to do anything. it failed but it doesnt mean that things weren't learned from it for the future.

----------


## Oceander

> well since its been dismantled theres not much of a chance for it to do anything. it failed but it doesnt mean that things weren't learned from it for the future.


What was learned from it?

----------

Brat (07-02-2020)

----------


## Hillofbeans

> What was learned from it?


That democrats are idiots with no leadership skills

----------

Brat (07-02-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> What was learned from it?


We learned, that the Snowflakes thought _Idiocracy_ was an instruction film, not a farce and dark comedy.

----------

Brat (07-02-2020),East of the Beast (07-02-2020)

----------


## Swedgin

> What was learned from it?


#1.  The very same group of people who tell us "Walls are Bad," immediately erected walls and barricades.  Then, they city taxpayers paid for the placement of concrete barricades.....

#2.  The very same group of people who condemn the Police and Police tactics, formed their own "Goon Squads," who used every dirty tactic possible (Several which have been for use by Police):  Choke holds, beatings, etc.....

#3.  The very same group of people who condemn the Second amendment, walked around, practicing......their Second Amendment rights....

#4.  Seattle has incredibly weak leaders, who don't care much about the very constituents they are elected to represent (Of course, most of us here already knew this, because, well....DEMOCRATS.,...)

#5. The Mayor of Seattle is willing to play loose and fast with the lives and property of her CONSTITUENTS, but....not so much when it comes to the safety of HER property or HER family....

#6.  The Anti's are good with a can of spray paint....

#7.  Need more outhouses.....

----------

Brat (07-02-2020),Dan40 (07-02-2020),East of the Beast (07-02-2020),Hillofbeans (07-02-2020),Oceander (07-02-2020),teeceetx (07-30-2020)

----------


## Dan40

> well since its been dismantled theres not much of a chance for it to do anything. it failed but it doesnt mean that things weren't learned from it for the future.


What was learned and already known, is to use whatever force necessary to stop bullshit like chas immediately.  When police are allowed to protect the public false flag bullshit like chaz/chop/antifa/blm are stopped.

----------

Brat (07-02-2020),Hillofbeans (07-02-2020)

----------


## Iron

> well since its been dismantled theres not much of a chance for it to do anything. it failed but it doesnt mean that things weren't learned from it for the future.


Yea, don't do it.


Everything liberals want is a worse version of what we already have.

----------

Hillofbeans (07-02-2020)

----------


## teeceetx

The definition of insanity is to do the very same thing expecting a different result.  Thus was CHAZ/CHOP.  A 60's commune revisited.  Same ole shit, different decade, same result.  They never learn, do they?

----------

Brat (07-30-2020)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Some of you already know that I was born and raised in the Seattle area and even though I don't live in Seattle right now it's still my hometown and I love it. I've also been interested in and have been an advocate of the concepts of social anarchism for a while and so I am loving even more right now is what is happening right now in Cap Hill. It's a forming all inclusive co-op with a communal focus that excludes the systemic inequalities and force that brings down neighborhoods and divides people. I'm well aware that it will eventually be broken up either by the militarized police force or voluntarily whenever all the demands are met which would result in true action being taken by government to right wrongs, but until that day comes this is real courage by the people who are in that zone. Trump and his supporters will make this out to be domestic terrorism (it's not) and will talk about how scared people are and how dangerous the "occupiers" are but it's a lie. I know i'll be mocked and insulted on here (shocker) for my opinion but I dont care. This is how real change happens.


Sorry Iumped you in with people I characterized as "termites" here..

Capital Hill Autonomous Zone - Page 5

----------

